# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  بطل لم يعرف حقه

## سيد جلال الحسيني

*أحسنت .. بـــارك الله في جــــهودك .*
*وجعلها ذخــرا لك .*



القسم (1)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

لم ينصف التاريخ حق بطل آل عقيل ؛كان في الكوفة غريبا ليس بالبعد عن الوطن فحسب وانما غربته القاتله في تجاهل حقه ؛ وليس في زمانه فقط وانما على طول التاريخ كان مظلوما مهتضما حقه0 
جاء الى الكوفه ومتقين من انصاره وانصار الحسين عليهم السلام ينتظرونه 0 وكان ابن زياد منبوذا محتقرا بين الناس ومعروفا بسابقته اللئيمه في الحسب والنسب0
ولكن جهل الاكثريه؛ وخطط الليل والنهار؛ وطمع الناس؛ وبذل المال الحرام؛ والارهاب بالدعايات الكاذبه؛ ثم القتل والتعذيب؛ وكثير من هذه المخططات جعلت مسلم غريبا وبعد معارك بين الجيشين مسلم عليه السلام وانصاره من جهة وجيش ابن زياد وجهلائه من جهة اخرى0
0
اما مسلم بن عقيل البطل العظيم روحي له الفداء لم يفتّ به كل هذا التراجع من الناس ابدا بل اخذ يتوقد فيه العرق الهاشمي شجاعتا وبطولتا
وان ذهابه لبيت طوعه لم تاتي اعتباطا؛ كما يصوروه لنا خائف في ازقة الكوفه كيف وعمه عليه السلام منذ زمن كان اميرها على الاطلاق والكل يعرفون امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 0
وهل تعقل قارئي العزيز؛ ثقة الحسين عليه السلام يقف عبثا من بين بيوت الكوفه على بيت هذه المرئه؟؟؟
تابعونا لنعرف هذا البطل مقدار توفيقنا؛ ثم نقف اجلالاً له معتذرين منه لعدم عرفا حقه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
عقيل بن مسلم
من الصادقين في وفاءهم لاهل البيت(ع)هو البطل الشهيد الذي قتل صبراً وظلماً وهو هاني بن عروة المرادي المذحجي.
يقول الفرزدق:

فأن كنت لا تدرين ما الموت
فانظري الى هاني في السوق وابن عقيل
الى بطل قد هشم السيف وجهه
وآخر يهوى من ذمار قتيل .

اخي اويس القرني
أجرك على ابا عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام
 انا بانتظار تتمت الطرح .
دمت بخير .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام على الاميرة
شكرا لمروركم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم(2)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
**ان قضية مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام تتالق اهميتها من اهمية قضية كربلاء ؛ اذا عرفنا ما لكربلاء من الاهمية العظمى ؛ وتاملنا الاهداف الواقيعيه للامام الحسين عليه السلام فسوف نعرف اهمية جهاد غريب الكوفة مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام0
لان ثورته كانت هي الباب الاهم لاصلاح الامام الحسين في دين جده0
** وان اردنا ان نعرف اهمية اصلاح الامام الحسين عليه السلام لامة جده لابد ان نعرف اولا من هم ال الحسين عليه السلام؛ ومن هي زينب عليها السلام ومن هم كل عيالاتهم ونسائهم وعقيدة اهل البيت عليهم السلام بالنسبة للحجاب وحفظ النواميس التي دمائنا دونها كل ذلك وهو يعلم بانها سوف تسبى مع ذلك ياتي بها لكربلاء ليحقق اهدافه هناك ؛ فكم تتصور اهمية الهدف بحيث يقدّم كل هذا له سيدنا وامامنا الحسين عليه السلام ويُقدم وهو يعلم مصير اقدامه كما قاله للبعض قبل خروجه من مكه المكرمه والرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله طالما بكى عليه وعلى جميع ما يحل به0
** ولابد ان نعرف يزيد والحكم الاموي والمخططات المدروسه التى قدموها له لمحو ال محمد عليه السلام من الوجود لاذابة اي حقيقه للنبوة السماويه وارجاع الناس الى الاحكام الجاهليه التي هم اسيادها0
فمعرفة كل ذلك بدقه وتامل يجعلنا نعرف مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام واهمية قدومه للكوفة0
***من عرف الامامه المنصوصه والمنصوبه عن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله عن الله تعالى فسوف يعرف من هو مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام وذلك للكلمة الخالده التي قالها الامام الحسين عليه السلام في حق مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام((((اخي وثقتي0000))))
وهذه وحدها وبمفردها كافية وشافيه لمن القى السمع وهو شهيد كي يعرف لمسلم حقه وعظمته
من اراد قضاء حوائجه فليتابع لان مسلم عليه السلام قاضي الحاجات باذن الله تعالى
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اويس القرني*
*مأجور اخي الكريم .. وفقك الله في خدمة*
*الامام الحسين . عليه السلام .*
*سلمت .. وبانتظار بقية الحديث .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام على الاميرة
شكرا لكم شكرا لايبور بل كله سرور

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

القسم (3)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

مسلم بن عقيل سلام الله عليه
امه : علية
زوجته : رقية بنت امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يعني بنت عمه 
قال علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام لرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله يا رسول الله  انك لتحب عقيلا ؟؟؟
قال صلى الله عليه واله :
اي والله ؛ اني لاحبه حبين حبا له وحبا لحب ابي طالب له عليه السلام ؛ وان ولده لمقتول في محبة ولدك (((((( فتدمع عليه عيون المؤمنين؛ وتصلي عليه الملائكة المقربون)))))))
ثم بكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله حتى جرت دموعه على صدره ؛
ثم قال صلى الله عليه واله :
الى الله اشكو ما تلقى عترتي من بعدي 0
وحينما بعثه الامام الحسين عليه السلام الى الكوفة جاء في رسالته اليهم :
((((((((((((((( 0000000000000 وانى باعث اليكم اخي وابن عمي وثقتي من اهل بيتي 00000000000)))))))))))
وحين سمع بشهادته عليه السلام وشهادة هانئ رضوان الله عليه قال عليه السلام :
((((((  انا لله وانا اليه راجعون))))) عدت مرات وقال :
(((((لاخير في الحياة بعدهما ))))))))))
لاحظ قارئي العزيز الرواية الاولى
كم بلغ حب الرسول صلى الله عليه واله  لعقيل عليه السلام بحيث الفت انتباه الامير عليه السلام وسال النبي عن علت ذلك
ثم لاحظ كيف بين الرسول صلى الله عليه واله انه يحبه حبين وهل سمعت هذا الكلام من الرسول صلى الله عليه واله لاحد غير عقيل؟
ثم بان لنا ان الحب لعقيل كان متاصلا في اهل بيت النبوة بحيث كان ابو طالب يحبه ايضا حبا جعل الرسول لهذا الحب يحبه حبا اخر غير حب نفسه صلى الله عليه واله 
وهذا احسن دليل لعظمة ايمان ابو طالب بحيث يحترم الرسول حبه فيحب لاجل حبه
ثم يبين الرسول صلى الله عليه واله العلة الاخرى لحبه لعقيل وهو ان ولده مسلم سيقتل شهيدا في حب الامام الحسين عليه السلام0
ثم بين روحي فداه ابا الزهراء الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله  بان عيون المؤمنين  تدمع عليه فان لم تدمع عيني لاني غير مؤمن وذلك لو كنت مؤمنا لدمعت عيني على مسلم بن عقيل ؛ وتصلي على مسلم الملائكه ولكن ليس كل ملك بل المقربون من الملائكة 
لاحظ بكاء الرسول على مسلم وابكي مواسيا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
بكى قبل شهادته ونحن ان لم نبكي بعد شهادته فهل نحن مؤمنون ؟؟؟
واما ما نستفيده من رسالة سيد الشهداء في حق مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام ففي القسم الاخر ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## قلب طفله

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* *السلام عليك ياسيدي(مسلم أبن عقيل) و رزقنا الله شفاعتك يوم الحساب لقد جاهدت حق الجهاد واستشهدت بين يدي الله شهيد مؤمن تقي فأسأل الله بالمكانة التي لك عنده أن يرزقني الشهادة وان أكون معكم اللهم إني أسألك بحقه حسن الخاتمة والفوز بالجنة ورزقني الله في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته يا أهل بيت النبوة والرحمة.*

أخي /أويس القرني
بارك الله فيك وجزآك كل الخير
 وجعلها في موازين أعمالك ألصالحه
وفي إنتظار المزيد
تحيتي لك
..قلب طفله..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (4)
****وانى باعث اليكم اخي وابن عمي وثقتي من اهل بيتي*****
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
في مثل هذه المواقف يجب ان نحلل شخصيتنا نحن ومعرفتنا ومقدار فهمنا وادراكنا0
لاننا اِن لم نعرف مقدماتها لم نعرف نتائجها0
يجب في هذه الكلمة التى قالها سيد الشهداء -- ريحانة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله - - في حق مسلم عليه السلام نتامل اولا:
هل نعرف الحسين عليه السلام بمقدار ما سمح لنا رب العالمين من معرفة اوليائه؟؟؟
وهل نعرف ما معنى المعصوم؟؟؟ وما هي الامامه ؟؟؟
انما اكتب لكم هذه المقدمة لانني* ولا اذكر اسما* وجدت بعض كبار المحققين المعروفين عندما يتناول مسالة مسلم والاحداث التي حدثت بعد دخوله عليه السلام الى الكوفه لايتعامل معها كانسان يعرف لمسلم حقه ومقامه من كلام سيد الشهداء للتعريف بمسلم بن عقيل لاهل الكوفه0!!!
بل يجعله انسانا ينخدع باعمال صبيانيه قام بها معقل الجاسوس على ما يزعمون 0
ثم لم يدرك اهمية الكوفه باعتبارها العاصمة العظمى في زمن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بحيث سلبت النوم من عيون الامويين الغاصبين للخلافه0
وان الحسين امامنا المعصوم يعلم بعلم اليقين اهمية الكوفه فهل تعقل قارئي العزيز ان يبعث امامنا عليه السلام للكوفه شخصا ينخدع كما يقوله الطبري وهو ممن خدم حكومتهم بجاسوس لايحسن اخفاء نفسه وهو معقل لعنة الله عليه ان كان له وجود كما يقولون0
الان لو تاملنا بالانوار الحسينيه التى صدرت للتعريف بشخصية مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام لانجلى لنا كل الحقائق وعرفنا الوقائع ولا يهمنا من الكاتب او ماهي سمته وهيبته!!!
النور الاول&&&اخي &&&
من المعلوم ان مسلم لم يكن اخا نسبيا0
اذن هو اخ ايماني له من المقام التكاملي العظيم الذي به يستحق ان يكون اخا للامام المعصوم عليه السلام0
وهل يؤاخي المعصوم ساذجا ضعيف الحكمه والدراية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام هل يؤاخي المعصوم انسانا يرتكب الذنوب ؟؟؟؟؟
اليس في بني هاشم المؤمنون الكثيرون سلام الله عليهم اجمعين ومع كل هؤلاء مسلم يستحق في هذا الموقف الحرج لكل الاديان السماويه ومصيرها ان يكون اخا للامام الحسين عليه السلام !!!
والنور هذا فوق تصورنا وما ندركه !!!!!!!
اذا تاملنا بها قد نتوصل لجزيئه من شخصية بطل الكوفه الغريب والمهتظم حقه عن الموالي قبل العدو0

ان مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام باب الحوائج تابعونا قضى الله تعالى حوائجكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 
> 
> *السلام عليك ياسيدي(مسلم أبن عقيل) و رزقنا الله شفاعتك يوم الحساب لقد جاهدت حق الجهاد واستشهدت بين يدي الله شهيد مؤمن تقي فأسأل الله بالمكانة التي لك عنده أن يرزقني الشهادة وان أكون معكم اللهم إني أسألك بحقه حسن الخاتمة والفوز بالجنة ورزقني الله في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته يا أهل بيت النبوة والرحمة.*
> 
> أخي /أويس القرني
> بارك الله فيك وجزآك كل الخير
> وجعلها في موازين أعمالك ألصالحه
> وفي إنتظار المزيد
> تحيتي لك
> ..قلب طفله..



hg
السلام عليكم
زادكم الله من كل خير من حيث لم تحتسبوا

----------


## نوخدة القطيف

مشكور يا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> مشكور يا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع



 السلام عليكم
شكرا لمروركم تقبل الله اعمالكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (5)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
واما قول الامام عليه السلام

*****وابن عمي*****

ان عقيل عم الامام الحسين عليه السلام وهو ابو مسلم سلام الله عليه 0
وقد كتبنا سابقا لكم كيف كان يحبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله حبين وكان عقيل عالما في الانساب لايدانيه احد وكان علمه هذا بتخصص عالي جدا يعرف سابقتهم واحسابهم وماضيهم وحاضرهم ومما زاد جمال تخصصه انه كان جريئا معهم لايساوم على حساب دينه ؛ وحيث ان الحكام في زمانه من العوائل التي ليس لها سوابق شريفه ولا احساب عفيفة وعقيل سلام الله عليه كان يجلس في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه واله ويبين حقائقهم ودنائة اصلهم ومسالكهم وكم من حادثه يجتمع مع حكامهم وامرائهم وياتي عقيل فيبدد جمعهم بكشف عورات انسابهم ولذلك اشاعوا عليه ما استطاعوا من الدعايات ضده وهم اصحاب الاموال والقدرة والسطوة.
واما ماورد من قضية الحديده المحماة فيكفي للمتامل العاقل ومن له ادنى انصاف ان يفهم ان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام كان له في عمله اهداف ساميه الامامه هي اعرف بعلتها حيث العصمة ولكن الذي نستفيده نحن هو انه اراد روحي فداه بهذا العمل ان يسمو عقيل الى ما فوق البشر؛ ويكون كما يحبه له امير المؤمنين عليه السلام فهي له رفيع درجه لا شين ومنقصه والقران الكريم يقول:
*بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِمَا لَمْ* *يُحِيطُوا** بِعِلْمِهِ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*جزاك الله  كل الخير  ابني* 

*اويس القرني* 

*على هذا الطرح  عن مسلم ابن عقيل   رضوان الله عليه* 

*مع كل تقدير  واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شموع حور

_اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين_

_أخي/ أويس القرني_

_جزاك الله لكل خير وجعلها في موازين أعمالك الصالحه_

_تحيتي لك_ 

_شموع حور_

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (6)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ومن القضايا التي امتاز بها عقيل سلام الله عليه انه كان سريع البديهة لان علمه بهم وبماضيهم ؛كعلمه بحاضرهم وكان روحي فداه يفضحهم ولا يقصر في فضيحتهم مهما سمحت له الفرصة لذلك كان معاوية وامثاله يتحاشونه ان يثيروه في مسئلة من المسائل لكي لا يفضحهم حيث انهم موهوا على الناس البسطاء والجهلاء بان لهم ماضي في الاسلام بينما كان هو من الشجعان الذين لاتاخذهم في الله لومة لائم ؛ نعم قد يكون الكثير ممن له علم ما بالانساب ولكن لايوجد كعقيل له علم بالانساب وعلم بطريقة ابلاء السرائر وشجاع غاية الشجاعة في اعلام ماهيتهم وحقيقتهم 0
ومن تخصصاته النادرة التي امتاز بها عقيل سلام الله عليه هو معرفته بالنساء وحسنهن وقبحهن في مكارم الاخلاق واصالة النسب والحسب ولذلك قال له امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :
ان يختار له زوجة ** ممن ولدتها الفحول **بعد فقد الصديقة الطاهرة بنت الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله .
وكان من بديهيته وسرعة جوابه ما نقل عنه:
حين قال معاوية لعقيل :
اين ترى عمك ابا لهب في النار؟؟؟
فقال له عقيل سلام الله عليه :
اذا دخلتها فهو على شمالك مفترش عمتك حمالة الحطب والراكب خير من المركوب.
وقال مرتا معاوية لاعقيل 
ما ابين الشبق في رجالكم يا بني هاشم؟؟
قال عقيل عليه السلام:
لكنه في نسائكم يا بني امية ابين.
ولما كان عقيل على هذه المعرفة والتخصص الكامل بالانساب طبيعي انه من اوائل من يبادرون في قبول

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

تسلم يمناااك خيي اويس القرني .
واثابك الله على جهودك .. 
بشوق انتظر بقية الحديث .
تحياتي // اميرة

----------


## شموع حور

_اللهم صلِ على محمد وعللى آل محمد الطيبين االطاهرين_
_كل الشكر لك أخي/ أويس القرني_
_وما زلت في الأنتظار ..._
_تحيتي لشخصك_
_شموع حور_

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (8)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
الامر الثاني الذي نستفيده من معرفة عقيل بالانساب لهذه الدرجة العالية وتجاهره بفضيحتهم امام كل المسلمين الى درجه توضع له طنفسة في المسجد النبوي ويجلسون حوله وهو لا يبالي سيف ولا سطوه بل يعلن جهارا سوابقهم اللئيمة ؛ وحتى انه يذكر امهاتهم وعلاقاتهن بالرجال الذين هم حكام في نفس تلك الايام؛ ويذكر الآتين اليها؛ ومن تنازع عليه حين ولادته؛ ومن هي ترضى ان تنسب مولودها الخبيث اليه؛ وحتى هناك روايات عنه تبين وصف عقيل لقضايا خاص من امهاتهم سبحان من علمك يا عقيل؛ وهل يحب ابو طالب عقيل عبثا اليس هو شيخ البطحاء اليس هو اخر وصي من الاوصياء للسابق من الانبياء؛ اليس هو من نوره اعلى نور في القيامة كيف احب عقيل ذلك الحب الذي دعى الرسول ان يحبه لحب ابي طالب وحبا لذاته؛ وهل يحب الرسول لهوى وهو لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحى.
فمن كل هذا نفهم الحقيقة التي لاغبار عليها وهو طهارة عقيل ونزاهته من كل ما نسبه اليهم ؛ لانه ان كان فيه اقل من راس شعرة واقل واقل من عيب ما نسبه اليهم لذكروه عليه وطبل له التاريخ وزمّر.
وحتما كان هو يخاف ان يذكرهم بتلك العيوب لانه يعلم انهم سيعيبوه بما يعلمون منه ولكن قارئي العزيز اتحتاج الى تحليل محلل واو تكهن كاهن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الا تقطع بما يقطعه عقلك النيّر بانه سلام الله عليه مظلوم آل ابي طالب بعد اخيه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام كان في اعلى درجة من الطهارة وزكاة النفس التي جعلته شجاعا جريئا فاضحا لمن يستحق الفضيحة وركب اعناق الناس وهو بٍِذرْ تحت اقدامهم اليق..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (9)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
ان المصادر التي اعتمد عليها في بحثي هي:
1- الشهيد مسلم بن عقيل ************* للمرحوم السيد الجليل عبد الرزاق الموسوي المقرم .
2- مبعوث الحسين *****************تاليف محمد على عابدين
3- حياة الشهيد الخالد مسلم بن عقيل***تاليف باقر شريف القرشي
4- وقائع الطريق******************* الشيخ محمد جواد الطبسي
ان عقيل حارب تحت لواء الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه واله جنبا الى جنب اخيه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام الفتى الذي افتخر باسمه جبرائيل بين الارض والسماء.
وحسبما افادت روايات يوم حنين انه كان من الذين ثبتوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 
لَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي مَوَاطِنَ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئًا وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُمْ مُدْبِرِينَ (25) ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ جُنُودًا لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَعَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ (26) 
فكان عقيل عليه السلام من الذين ثبتوا مع امير المؤمنين عليه السلام للدفاع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله ولكن قد فرّ فيها عمر وابو بكر كما نقله المصادر التاليه:

***بحار الانوار

*** الزام الناصب

***الصحيح من السيرة
***الغدير
*** احقاق الحق
***شرح احقاق الحق
***كتاب البخار الذي يسموه بصحيح البخاري
*** فتح الباري
***تاريخ اليعقوبي
***شرح نهج البلاغه
*** شرح القصائد العلويات السبع في كل هذه المصادر ذكر ان ابو بكر وعمر بن الخطاب فروا فيها




بينما ثبت هذا البطل واثبت حماسا وشجاعتا على درجة عالية.
وكذلك حضر مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله عدة حروب اخرى؛فروي انه شهد خيبر ومؤته ؛ كما اشار الى ذلك المحقق المرحوم المظفر.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل (10)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

ان من عظمة عقيل عليه السلام رسالته التي بعثها لاخيه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وهذا نصها:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لعبد الله امير المؤمنين عليه السلام من عقيل بن ابي طالب:
سلام الله عليك فاني أحمد اليك الله الذي لا اله الا هو؛ اما بعد :
فان الله حارسك من كل سوء وعاصمك من كل مكروه وعلى كل حال فاني خرجت من مكة معتمرا فلقيت عبد الله بن ابي سرح مقبلا من **قديد **في نحو اربعين شابا من ابناء الطلقاء فعرفت في وجوههم المنكر فقلت :
الى اين يا ابناء الشائنين؟؟
ابمعاوية لاحقون عداوة لله منكم غير مستنكرة تريدون اطفاء نور الله وتبديل امره ؟؟
فاسمعني القوم واسمعتهم .
فلما قدمت مكة سمعت اهلها يتحدثون ان الضحاك بن قيس أغار على الحيرة فاحتمل من اموالها ما شاء ثم انكفأ راجعا سالما ؛ وان الحياة في دهر جرّأ عليك الضحاك لذميمة وما الضحاك الا الافقع بقرقر ؛ وقد توهمت حيث بلغني ذلك أن شيعتك وأنصارك خذلوك فاكتب اليّ يا ابن ابي برأيك فان كنت الموت تريد ؟؟؟
تحملت اليك ببني أخيك وولد أبيك فعشنا معك ما عشت ؛ ومتنا معك اذا متّ فوالله ما أحب أن أبقى في الدنيا بعدك فواق ناقة وأقسم بالاعزّ الاجل أن عيشا نعيشه بعدك لا هنئ ولا مرئ ولا نجيع والسلام .
فكتب اليه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *11*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
****************ياحسين *****************
وكتب اليه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام:
بحارالأنوار 
فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ:
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
مِنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَلِيٍّ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، إِلَى عَقِيلِ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ،:
سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ،:
فَإِنِّي أَحْمَدُ إِلَيْكَ اللَّهَ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
، كَلَأَنَا اللَّهُ وَ إِيَّاكَ كِلَاءَةَ مَنْ يَخْشَاهُ بِالْغَيْبِ، إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ. قَدْ وَصَلَ إِلَيَّ كِتَابُكَ مَعَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ الْأَزْدِيِّ، تَذْكُرُ فِيهِ أَنَّكَ لَقِيتَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ [سَعْدِ بْنِ‏] أَبِي سَرْحٍ ، مُقْبِلًا مِنْ «قُدَيْدٍ » فِي نَحْوٍ مِنْ أَرْبَعِينَ فَارِساً مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ الطُّلَقَاءِ، مُتَوَجِّهِينَ إِلَى جِهَةِ الْغَرْبِ، وَ أَنَّ ابْنَ أَبِي سَرْحٍ، طَالَ مَا كَادَ اللَّهَ وَ رَسُولَهُ وَ كِتَابَهُ، وَ صَدَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَ بَغَاهَا عِوَجاً، فَدَعِ ابْنَ أَبِي سَرْحٍ، وَ دَعْ عَنْكَ قُرَيْشاً وَ خَلِّهِمْ وَ تَرْكَاضَهُمْ فِي الضَّلَالِ وَ تَجْوَالَهُمْ فِي الشِّقَاقِ. أَلَا وَ إِنَّ الْعَرَبَ قَدِ اجْتَمَعَتْ عَلَى حَرْبِ أَخِيكَ الْيَوْمَ، اجْتِمَاعَهَا عَلَى حَرْبِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ قَبْلَ الْيَوْمِ، فَأَصْبَحُوا قَدْ جَهِلُوا حَقَّهُ، وَ جَحَدُوا فَضْلَهُ وَ بَادَءُوهُ الْعَدَاوَةَ، وَ نَصَبُوا لَهُ الْحَرْبَ، وَ جَهَدُوا عَلَيْهِ كُلَّ الْجَهْدِ، وَ جَرُّوا إِلَيْهِ جَيْشَ الْأَحْزَابِ. اللَّهُمَّ فَاجْزِ قُرَيْشاً عَنِّي الْجَوَازِيَ فَقَدْ قَطَعَتْ رَحِمِي، وَ تَظَاهَرَتْ عَلَيَّ، وَ دَفَعَتْنِي عَنْ حَقِّي، وَ سَلَبَتْنِي سُلْطَانَ ابْنِ أُمِّي، وَ سَلَّمَتْ ذَلِكَ إِلَى مَنْ لَيْسَ مِثْلِي فِي قَرَابَتِي مِنَ الرَّسُولِ، وَ سَابِقَتِي فِي الْإِسْلَامِ، إِلَّا أَنْ يَدَّعِيَ مُدَّعٍ مَا لَا أَعْرِفُهُ، وَ لَا أَظُنُّ اللَّهَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ. وَ أَمَّا مَا ذَكَرْتَ مِنْ غَارَةِ الضَّحَّاكِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْحِيرَةِ، فَهُوَ أَقَلُّ وَ أَذَلُّ مِنْ أَنْ يَلُمَّ بِهَا، أَوْ يَدْنُوَ مِنْهَا، وَ لَكِنَّهُ قَدْ كَانَ أَقْبَلَ فِي جَرِيدَةِ خَيْلٍ، فَأَخَذَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَةِ، حَتَّى مَرَّ بِوَاقِصَةَ وَ شُرَافَ وَ الْقُطْقُطَانَةِ، فَمَا وَالَى ذَلِكَ الصُّقْعَ، فَوَجَّهْتُ إِلَيْهِ جُنْداً كَثِيفاً مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغَهُ ذَلِكَ فَرَّ هَارِباً، فَاتَّبَعُوهُ، فَلَحِقُوهُ بِبَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ، وَ قَدْ أَمْعَنَ، وَ كَانَ ذَلِكَ حِينَ طَفَّلَتِ الشَّمْسُ لِلْإِيَابِ، فَتَنَاوَشَ الْقِتَالُ قَلِيلًا كَلَا وَ لَا، فَلَمْ يَصْبِرْ لِوَقْعِ الْمَشْرَفِيَّةِ، وَ وَلَّى هَارِباً، وَ قُتِلَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ بَضْعَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا، بَعْدَ مَا أُخِذَ مِنْهُ بِالْمُخَنَّقِ، فَلَأْياً بِلَأْيٍ مَا نَجَا. وَ أَمَّا مَا سَأَلْتَنِي أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكَ بِرَأْيِي فِيمَا أَنَا فِيهِ فَإِنَّ رَأْيِي جِهَادُ الْمُحِلِّينَ حَتَّى أَلْقَى اللَّهَ، لَا يَزِيدُنِي كَثْرَةُ النَّاسِ مَعِي عِزَّةً، وَ لَا تَفَرُّقُهُمْ عَنِّي وَحْشَةً لِأَنِّي مُحِقٌّ، وَ اللَّهُ مَعَ الْمُحِقِّ. وَ وَ اللَّهِ مَا أَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ، وَ مَا الْخَيْرُ كُلُّهُ إِلَّا بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ، لِمَنْ كَانَ مُحِقّاً. وَ أَمَّا مَا عَرَضْتَ بِهِ مَسِيرَكَ إِلَيَّ بِبَنِيكَ وَ بَنِي أَبِيكَ، فَلَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ، فَأَقِمْ رَاشِداً مَحْمُوداً، فَوَ اللَّهِ مَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ تَهْلِكُوا مَعِي إِنْ هَلَكْتُ، وَ لَا تَحْسَبَنَّ ابْنَ أُمِّكَ وَ إِنْ أَسْلَمَهُ النَّاسُ مُتَخَشِّعاً، وَ لَا مُتَضَرِّعاً، إِنَّهُ لَكُمَا قَالَ أَخُو بَنِي سُلَيْمٍ 
فان تسالى كيف ]نت فاننى ***صبور على ريب الزمان صليب 
يعز على ان ترى بى كثابتا***فيشمت باغ ]و يساه حبيب

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

استمتعت كثيرا بالقراءة
اخونا اويس جزاك الله خيرا 
لتعريفنا اكثر بشخصية عظيمة كشخصية مسلم بن عقيل 
ثقة الامام وابن عمه 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 12
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم
**************** ياحسين *****************

بحارالأنوار 25 
وَ قَوْلُهُ حَسَنَاتُ الْأَبْرَارِ سَيِّئَاتُ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ . 
ان قضية الحديدة المحماة المشهورة ؛ التي نقلت عن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وعقيل روحي فداه انما هي حق ؛ ولمثل عقيل الذي هو اخ لمن كان علة الخلق في لولاك لما خلقت الافلاك .
ولو راجعنا قاعدة حسنات الابرار سيئات المقربين لوجدنا ان عمل امير المؤمنين عليه السلام مع عقيل تعطينا درسان مهمان وهما:
اولا:
التربية العالية لعقيل من قِبل امير المؤمنين عليه السلام حيث فهمته عِظم خطر الاخرة وان مثل عقيل ينبغي ان يترك حتى المباحات لان مقامه واخوته لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام يتطلب ذلك .
وثانيا :
اصبح عمل امير المؤمنين عليه السلام والذي هو من اهم من وصى بصلة الارحام والاهتمام بهم ؛ بينما للاخره و تهذيب النفس لها ؛ لكي يسعى اليها بسعيها ليس هناك مساومة او خوف من لومة لائم .
ولذلك فان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام اعطى درسا كاملا شاملا وافيا لزمانه ولكل زمان ؛بان مسئلة الدين لا تقبل المداهنة والمجاملة ؛ فان كان هذا عمل امير المؤمنين عليه السلام مع اخيه فليحسب الجميع حسابهم ويراجعوا انفسهم في محاسبتها بشده محاسبة الند للند للتخلص من محاسبة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام لهم في يومه وغدا يوم نلقاه 
اللهم رحماك يارب .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 13

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم


[ياحسين[
عقيل والشام 
ان هناك بحث يتناقلوه عن سفر عقيل سلام الله عليه الى الشام ولقائه بمعاوية بن ابي سفيان ؛ قد يتصور البعض انه انما سافر اليه في زمان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ليستعين به لنوائب الدهر وما هو فيه من الضيق ؛ بينما الامر دقيقا خلاف هذا الكلام والبحث ؛ وانما كان ذهاب عقيل الى معاويه في زمان ما بعد شهادة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وهذا البحث موجود في كتاب المرحوم المحقق البارع السيد الجليل المقرم في كتابه الشهيد مسلم بن عقل فانه يقول في كتابه :
وجزم – في ان عقيل ذهب الى الشام بعد امير المؤمنين عليه السلام – به العلامة الجليل السيد على خان في الدرجات الرفيعة .
ثم تابع السيد المقرم رحمة الله عليه :
هو الذي يقوى في النظر .
فان بعد امير المؤمنين عليه السلام حيث تسلط معاوية على رقاب المسلمين وعمل مع شيعة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بكل قسوة وضيق وشدة ؛ ولذلك جاء دور التقية والتي لها احكامها وحدودها الخاصة بها ؛ والانسان اعرف بها حينما تنزل به وهي اوسع مابين السماء والارض 

مستدرك‏الوسائل 
جَامِعُ الْأَخْبَارِ، مِنْ كِتَابِ التَّقِيَّةِ لِلْعَيَّاشِيِّ عَنِ الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام أَنَّهُ قَالَ:
لَا دِينَ لِمَنْ لَا تَقِيَّةَ لَهُ وَ إِنَّ التَّقِيَّةَ لَأَوْسَعُ مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَ الْأَرْضِ .

الكافي 
عَنْ زُرَارَةَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
التَّقِيَّةُ فِي كُلِّ ضَرُورَةٍ وَ صَاحِبُهَا أَعْلَمُ بِهَا حِينَ تَنْزِلُ بِهِ .
ووفق هذا الفقه ؛ والذي هم سلام الله عليهم منبعه ؛ ذهب عقيل مع مجموعة من الذين كانوا رضا لاهل البيت عليهم السلام لمعاويه خوفا على انفسهم وعملا بقوانين التقية ومع ذلك ماكن عقيل صامتا في وجه الحاكم الظالم بل قابله بكل شجاعة حيث جرى بينهما :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 14

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

ياحسين
ان عقيل الشجاع مع انه وصل الى معاوية بتلك الحال وهو كما اسلفنا في اشد حال من التقية ولكن لم يمنعه غطرسة معاوية من تحقيق اهدافه العليا في قرع جماجم الطغات بسيف لسانه البتار ؛ فقال في جمعهم امام معاوية وقادته وجلاوزته المحيطين به ولم يخش في الله لومة لائم؛ وتعال معي قارئي العزيز لنستمعه وهو يقرعهم بصارمه المحرق لرؤوس غطرستهم كما ينقله لنا صاحب :
الدرجات الرفيعة في طبقات الشيعة - السيد على خان المدنى - ص 160 - 164


( وروى ) أن عقيلا سلام الله عليه غدا يوما عند معاوية وذلك بعد وفاة أمير المؤمنين " عليه السلام " وصلح الحسن " عليه السلام " لمعاوية وجلساء معاوية حوله فقال:
يا أبا يزيد أخبرني عن عسكري وعسكر أخيك ؛ فقد وردت عليهما؛ قال:
أخبرك؛ مررت والله بعسكر أخي؛ فإذا ليله كليل رسول الله ونهاره كنهار رسول الله؛ إلا أن رسول الله ليس في القوم ؛ ما رأيت إلا مصليا ؛ ولا سمعت الا قارئا ؛ ومررت بعسكرك فاستقبلني قوم من المنافقين ممن نفر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ليلة العقبة ناقته ؛ ثم قال:
من هذا من يمينك يا معاوية؟؟
قال :
هذا عمرو بن العاص .
قال:
هذا الذي اختصم فيه ستة نفر؛ فغلب عليه جزار قريش؛ فمن الآخر؟
قال:
الضحاك بن قيس الفهري.
قال:
اما والله لقد كان أبوه جيد الأخذ لعسب التيوس ؛ فمن هذا الآخر؟
قال :
أبو موسى الأشعري .
قال هذا ابن السراقة .
فلما رأى معاوية أنه قد اغضب جلساءه علم أنه ؛ أن استخبره عن نفسه قال فيه سوء فأحب أن يسأله ليقول فيه ما يعلمه من السوء فيذهب بذلك غضب جلسائه.
قال:
يا أبا يزيد ما تقول في ؟
قال:
دعني من هذا .
قال:
لتقولن .
قال:
أتعرف حمامة؟؟
قال:
ومن حمامة يا أبا يزيد؟؟
قال:
قد أخبرتك.
ثم قام فمضى؛ فأرسل معاوية إلى النسابة فدعاه وسأله عن حمامة ؟! 
قال :
ولى الأمان؟؟
قال نعم.
قال :
حمامة جدتك أم أبى سفيان كانت بغيا في الجاهلية صاحبة راية.
فقال معاوية لجلسائه :
قد ساويتكم وزدت عليكم فلا تغضبوا . 
نعم يا قرّائي الاعزاء؛ شاهدتم الان البطولة الهاشمية التي سببت العداء الجاهلية لهذا البطل العظيم والان انقل لكم موقفا بطولياً آخر له وهو :

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر لك اخي الفاضل على جهودك
اعانك الله على فعل الخيرات 
واعطاك الصحة والعافية ان شااااااء الله .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 15

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

ياحسين

( وروى ) ابن عبد ربه في كتاب العقد:
ان معاوية قال لعقيل إن عليا قد قطعك ووصلتك ولا يرضيني منك الا أن تلعنه على المنبر.
قال:
افعل.
قال:
فاصعد فصعد ثم قال:
بعد أن حمد الله تعالى وأثنى عليه قال أيها الناس ان أمير المؤمنين معاوية أمرني أن العن علي بن أبي طالب فالعنوه فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين ثم نزل .
، فقال له معاوية انك لم تبين يا أبا يزيد من لعنت بيني وبينه.
قال:
والله ما ازددت حرفا ولا نقصت آخر والكلام إلى نية المتكلم .
( وروى أيضا ) أنه لما قدم عقيل إلى معاوية أكرمه وقربه وقضى عنه دينه ثم قال له في بعض الأيام والله إن عليا لم يكن حافظا لك إذ قطع قرابتك وما وصلك وما اصطنعك.
فقال له عقيل :
والله لقد أجزل العطية وأعظمها ووصل القرابة وحفظها وحسن ظنه بالله إذ ساء به منك وحفظ أمانته وأصلح رعيته إذ خنتم وأفسدتم وجرتم فاكفف لا أبا لك فإنه عما تقول بمعزل .
قال ودخل عقيل على معاوية وقد كف بصره فأجلسه معاوية على سريره؛ وقال له :
أنتم معشر بنى هاشم تصابون في أبصاركم !!
قال:
وأنتم معشر بنى أمية تصابون في بصائركم .
وقال له معاوية يوما والله إن فيكم خصلة ما تعجبني يا بنى هاشم قال وما هي؟؟
قال لين.
قال:
لين ؟
ماذا قال هو ذاك قال:
إيانا تعير يا معاوية أجل والله أن فينا للينا من غير ضعف وعزا من غير جبروت ؛ واما أنتم يا بنى أمية فان لينكم غدر وعزكم كفر.
فقال معاوية:
ما كل هذا أردنا يا أبا يزيد فأنشد عقيل يقول شعرا : 
لذي اللب قبل اليوم ما تقرع العصا,وما علم الإنسان إلا ليعلما
وسانقل لكم قرائي الاعزاء المواقف الاخرى له والتي وقف عقيل البطل امام هؤلاء الجبناء معاوية واضرابه ؛لتعرف جيدا السبب في كل هذه الدعايات ضد من هو اخ لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام وهذه الاخوة كافية لمعاوية وحاشيته؛ ابناء الطلقاء ؛ ان يصوبوا نحوا عقيل سهامهم المسمومة.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 16
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم


ياحسين

لازلنا في المحاورة بين معاوية لعنة الله عليه وعقيل سلام الله عليه 
وقال له:
إن فيكم لشبقا يا بنى هاشم؟!
قال:
اجل هو منا في الرجال وفيكم في النساء يا بنى أمية ولذلك لا يقوم بالأموية إلا هاشمي .
وقالمعاويةيوما وعنده عمرو بن العاص وقد أقبل عقيل:
لأضحكنك من عقيل فلما سلم قال معاوية:
مرحبا برجل عمه أبو لهب فقال عقيل:
وأهلا برجل عمته حمالة الحطب في جيدها حبل من مسد لأن امرأة أبى لهب أم جميل بنت حرب بن أمية.
قال معاوية:
يا أبا يزيد ما ظنك بعمك أبى لهب؟؟
قال:
إذا دخلت النار فاعدل ذات اليسار تجد عمى أبا لهب مفترشا عمتك حمالة الحطب فانظر أناكح في النار خير أم منكوح؟
قال:
كلاهما شر والله .
وقال الوليد بن عقبة لعقيل في مجلس معاوية:
غلبك أخوك يا أبا يزيد على الثروة.
قال:
نعم واستبقني وإياك إلى الجنة.
قال:
اما والله ان شدقيك لمضمومان من دم عثمان.
فقال:
وما أنت وقريش والله ما أنت فينا إلا كنطح التيس فغضب الوليد وقال:
والله لو أن أهل الأرض اشتركوا في قتله لأرهقوا صعودا وأن أخاك لأشد هذه الأمة عذابا .
فقال:
صه والله إنا لنرغب بعبد من عبيده عن صحبة أبيك عقبة بن أبي معيط .
نعم يا قارئي العزيز وهؤلاء الجلاوزة حول عرش الطغات؛ يقطعهم لسان الحق من سيدنا البطل عقيل الهاشمى ؛ فكيف لا يبثوا كلهم اعظم الدعايات المغرضه ضده ولتشويه حقيقة ايمانه وشجاعته وعفته عن الدنيا . 
فسلام لك ياعقيل عن كل محب وموالي وشيعي لا تخدعه دعايات الظالمين .

----------


## احزان العقيلة

أخي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع القيم عن أول شهيد لواقعة الطف وهو سفير الامام الحسين الى أهل الكوفة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> أخي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع القيم عن أول شهيد لواقعة الطف وهو سفير الامام الحسين الى أهل الكوفة



السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
الفصل 17
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

ياحسين
ان اعلى الرتب الايمانية التي جعلها اهل البيت عليهم السلام هي التقية والتي هي عدم المجابهة مع العدو مادام لم يكن عندك القدرة في اظهار الحق الذي يريده الله سبحانه وهي مرحلة لابد ان يمر بها المسلم والمؤمن قبل التمكن من اظهار الحق وهي افضل وسيلة لاثبات الحق واعلاء نوره لانك بالتقية تستطيع ان تعطي فرصة لنفسك وللاخرين الذين يؤمنون بدربك لكي تفهم الاسلام وما يريده منك الرسول الكريم واله الكرام عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام.

الكافي 2 
قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام سَمِعْتُ أَبِي يَقُولُ لَا وَ اللَّهِ مَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِنَ التَّقِيَّةِ يَا حَبِيبُ إِنَّهُ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ تَقِيَّةٌ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ يَا حَبِيبُ مَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ تَقِيَّةٌ وَضَعَهُ اللَّهُ يَا حَبِيبُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ إِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي هُدْنَةٍ فَلَوْ قَدْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَانَ هَذَا 

الكافي 2 
1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ وَ غَيْرِهِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أُولئِكَ يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ بِما صَبَرُوا قَالَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا عَلَى التَّقِيَّةِ وَ يَدْرَؤُنَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ قَالَ الْحَسَنَةُ التَّقِيَّةُ وَ السَّيِّئَةُ الْإِذَاعَةُ 

الكافي 2 
قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام سَمِعْتُ أَبِي يَقُولُ لَا وَ اللَّهِ مَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ شَيْ‏ءٌ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِنَ التَّقِيَّةِ يَا حَبِيبُ إِنَّهُ مَنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ تَقِيَّةٌ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ يَا حَبِيبُ مَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ تَقِيَّةٌ وَضَعَهُ اللَّهُ يَا حَبِيبُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ إِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي هُدْنَةٍ فَلَوْ قَدْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَانَ هَذَا 

ولذلك فان ابوطالب نجح ذلك النجاح الباهر في حفظ رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله من كيد الاعداء بما استعمله من التقية مع المشركين ؛ وكذلك عقيل عليه السلام بقي في مكة يترصد الامور لصالح رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله ويتتبع له الاخبار؛ لذلك لما انتهت معركة بدر يسئل الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله من قتلت من اشرافهم ؟؟
فقال صلى الله عليه واله ابوجهل.
فقال عقيل:
الان صفا لك الوادي 
كما ينقل هذا الخبر تاريخ دمشق 
اذن قارئي العزيز اليوم يوم الدقة والتفحص والاعتماد على النفس في معرفة حقائق التاريخ ولنا محكمات عن اهل البيت عليه السلام واخلاقهم وعليها نقيس اعمالهم ولا نحتاج لما ينقله لنا اعداء اهل البيت عليه السلام ولا الذين ياخذون من اعدائهم كلببغاء ينقلون بدون دقة ومقايسة على المحكم من افعالهم عليه السلام 
فان هذه العبارة والسؤال من عقيل عليه السلام تبين حقائق عظيمة جدا ؛تجعلنا ننحني امام عقيل اجلالا له ؛ وهي انها تبين انه كان يتقي في بقائه بمكة المكرمة لكي يتطلع الامور لصالح الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله ؛ ولذلك يبادر بالسؤال ليفهم الاجيال والتاريخ بحقيقة بقائه هناك فيسئله لينبه على هذه الحقيقة قائلا ان هذا الذي قتلته من الشخصيات الخطيرة حسب تطلعي من بقائي هناك متقيا لصالح الاسلام الحبيب ومن هنا نفهم حقيقه عظيمة جدا وهي ..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
الفصل 18
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

ياحسين

ومن هنا نفهم حقيقة عظيمة وهي ان من اراد ان يفهم عظمة عقيل لابد ان يرجع اولا لفهم ابيه ابو طالب لان ابوطالب سلام الله عليه كان اخر وصي من اوصياء ابراهيم خليل الرحمن عليه السلام كما ياتي شرح ذلك مفصلا فلما نفهم ان ابو طالب كان يحب عقيل وكان يرعاه بصورة خاصة سنتوقع ان يكون عقيل مقتطفا من اخلاقياته المباركة واكثرما امتاز به ابوطالب هو التقية التي هي شعار اهل البيت عليهم السلام وهي اسمى مقام يناله الانسان عند الله تعالى وبه يحفظ دينه واهل دينه فان ابو طالب كما ينقل اخذ عقيل لنفسه لما اصابته ضائقة اقتصادية حادة طلب النبي صل الله عليه واله من اعمامه ان ياخذ كل واحد منهم احد ابنائه لينفق عليه ويخففوا بذلك ثقل معيشته فقال لهم ابو طالب خذوا من شئتم واتركوا لي عقيلا فان صحت هذه الرواية فسنعرف انما اختص به ليربيه على التقية والتي نجح بها عقيل نجاحا باهرا حيث بقي في مكة محاميا ومترقبا الاحداث من قريب لصالح الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله .
اما ابو طالب فانه كان اخر وصي من اوصياء الخليل على نبينا واله وعليه السلام :

بحارالأنوار 15
ٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:
إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَنِي وَ عَلِيّاً وَ فَاطِمَةَ وَ الْحَسَنَ وَ الْحُسَيْنَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ الدُّنْيَا بِسَبْعَةِ آلَافِ عَامٍ قُلْتُ فَأَيْنَ كُنْتُمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟؟
قَالَ:
قُدَّامَ الْعَرْشِ نُسَبِّحُ اللَّهَ وَ نَحْمَدُهُ وَ نُقَدِّسُهُ وَ نُمَجِّدُهُ قُلْتُ عَلَى أَيِّ مِثَالٍ؟؟
قَالَ أَشْبَاحِ نُورٍ حَتَّى إِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ صُوَرَنَا صَيَّرَنَا عَمُودَ نُورٍ ثُمَّ قَذَفَنَا فِي صُلْبِ آدَمَ ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَنَا إِلَى أَصْلَابِ الْآبَاءِ وَ أَرْحَامِ الْأُمَّهَاتِ وَ لَا يُصِيبُنَا نَجَسُ الشِّرْكِ وَ لَا سِفَاحُ الْكُفْرِ يَسْعَدُ بِنَا قَوْمٌ وَ يَشْقَى بِنَا آخَرُونَ فَلَمَّا صَيَّرَنَا إِلَى صُلْبِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ أَخْرَجَ ذَلِكَ النُّورَ فَشَقَّهُ نِصْفَيْنِ فَجَعَلَ نِصْفَهُ فِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ وَ نِصْفَهُ فِي أَبِي طَالِبٍ ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَ الَّذِي لِي إِلَى آمِنَةَ وَ النِّصْفَ إِلَى فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ أَسَدٍ فَأَخْرَجَتْنِي آمِنَةُ وَ أَخْرَجَتْ فَاطِمَةُ عَلِيّاً ثُمَّ أَعَادَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الْعَمُودَ إِلَيَّ فَخَرَجَتْ مِنِّي فَاطِمَةُ ثُمَّ أَعَادَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الْعَمُودَ إِلَى عَلِيٍّ فَخَرَجَ مِنْهُ الْحَسَنُ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ يَعْنِي مِنَ النِّصْفَيْنِ جَمِيعاً فَمَا كَانَ مِنْ نُورِ عَلِيٍّ فَصَارَ فِي وُلْدِ الْحَسَنِ وَ مَا كَانَ مِنْ نُورِي صَارَ فِي وُلْدِ الْحُسَيْنِ فَهُوَ يَنْتَقِلُ فِي الْأَئِمَّةِ مِنْ وُلْدِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ 

الكافي 1 :
دُرُسْتُ بْنُ أَبِي مَنْصُورٍ أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ أَبَا الْحَسَنِ الْأَوَّلَ عليه السلام أَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَحْجُوجاً بِأَبِي طَالِبٍ؟؟
فَقَالَ:
لَا وَ لَكِنَّهُ كَانَ مُسْتَوْدَعاً لِلْوَصَايَا فَدَفَعَهَا إِلَيْهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ قُلْتُ فَدَفَعَ إِلَيْهِ الْوَصَايَا عَلَى أَنَّهُ مَحْجُوجٌ بِهِ؟؟
فَقَالَ لَوْ كَانَ مَحْجُوجاً بِهِ مَا دَفَعَ إِلَيْهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ.
قَالَ فَقُلْتُ:
فَمَا كَانَ حَالُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ؟؟
قَالَ أَقَرَّ بِالنَّبِيِّ وَ بِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ وَ دَفَعَ إِلَيْهِ الْوَصَايَا وَ مَاتَ مِنْ يَوْمِهِ .

بحارالأنوار 15 
ٍ عَنِ الْأَصْبَغِ بْنِ نُبَاتَةَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
وَ اللَّهِ مَا عَبَدَ أَبِي وَ لَا جَدِّي عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ وَ لَا هَاشِمٌ وَ لَا عَبْدُ مَنَافٍ صَنَماً قَطُّ قِيلَ فَمَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ قَالَ كَانُوا يُصَلُّونَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ عَلَى دِينِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عليه السلام مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِهِ .

اذن ابو طالب هذا هو الرجل العظيم الذي لم يعبد صنما ابدا؛ بل كان موحدا ووصيا للانبياء ووعائا للنور المبارك المنقسم بينه وبين عبد الله سلام الله عليهم ؛هل يحب عقيل باطلا بدون هدف ويعتني بتربيته بشكل خاص الا ان نقول:
نعم اعتنى به لهذه المهمة الشاقة الصعبة وهي التقية والعمل بها والعيش بين الاعداء ؛ فسلام الله على عقيل وعلى ابيه واخوته وبارك الله لمن احب عقيلا ولم يسمع لاعدائه الدعايات الباطلة التي ارادت ان تنهزم بها من سطوة لسان عقيل سلام الله عليه في كشف سرائر 
خبثهم وخبث اصلهم الذي موهوه على البسطاء ليعلنوا انفسهم اصحاب سوابق مشرف في الاسلام كذبا وزورا ؛ وبهذا الكذب تسلقوا على اعناق المسلمين .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 19
ونحن نقول طوبى لك يا سيدنا عقيل ؛ لان الانسان اذا ذهب منه سقط الى الاخرة فهو ينتظره على باب الجنة كما ورد في ذلك الاحاديث التالية :
من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 3 
وَ رَوَى عَلِيُّ بْنُ رِئَابٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ أَنَّ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ :
إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:
تَزَوَّجُوا فَإِنِّي مُكَاثِرٌ بِكُمُ الْأُمَمَ غَداً فِي الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى إِنَّ السِّقْطَ لَيَجِي‏ءُ مُحْبَنْطِئاً عَلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيُقَالُ لَهُ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ فَيَقُولُ:
لَا حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ أَبَوَايَ الْجَنَّةَ قَبْلِي 

مستدرك‏الوسائل 2 
وَ عَنْهُ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ:
إِنَّ السِّقْطَ يَظَلُّ مُحْبَنْطِئاً عَلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيُقَالُ لَهُ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ فَيَقُولُ :
حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ أَبَوَايَ مَعِي 

مستدرك‏الوسائل 2 
عَنْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
إِنَّ السِّقْطَ يُرَاغِمُ رَبَّهُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَ أَبَوَيْهِ النَّارَ فَيُقَالُ لَهُ أَيُّهَا السِّقْطُ الْمُرَاغِمُ رَبَّهُ ارْجِعْ فَقَدْ أَدْخَلْتَ أَبَوَيْكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَيَجُرُّهُمَا بِسُرَرِهِ حَتَّى يُدْخِلَهُمَا الْجَنَّةَ .
فكيف بعقيل وقد قدم اولاده أمام اِمام زمانه يضحون بانفسهم دونه يطلبون بذلك سلامته عليه السلام وان يكونون دونه لكل بلاء .
واي سعادة هذه لعقيل عليه السلام بهؤلاء الخلف الصالح له وكم وردت روايات في حق من يكون له خلف صالح :
الكافي 6 
السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
إِنَّ الْوَلَدَ الصَّالِحَ رَيْحَانَةٌ مِنْ رَيَاحِينِ الْجَنَّةِ .

الكافي 7 
مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ عَمَّارٍ قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام:
مَا يَلْحَقُ الرَّجُلَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ فَقَالَ :
سُنَّةٌ سَنَّهَا يُعْمَلُ بِهَا بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ فَيَكُونُ لَهُ مِثْلُ أَجْرِ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَنْتَقِصَ مِنْ أُجُورِهِمْ شَيْ‏ءٌ وَ الصَّدَقَةُ الْجَارِيَةُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَ الْوَلَدُ الصَّالِحُ يَدْعُو لِوَالِدَيْهِ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِمَا وَ يَحُجُّ وَ يَتَصَدَّقُ عَنْهُمَا وَ يُعْتِقُ وَ يَصُومُ وَ يُصَلِّي عَنْهُمَا.
فَقُلْتُ :
أُشْرِكُهُمَا فِي حَجِّي قَالَ نَعَمْ .
من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 3 
وَ قَالَ الصَّادِقُ عليه السلام:
مِيرَاثُ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَبْدِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِ الْوَلَدُ الصَّالِحُ يَسْتَغْفِرُ لَهُ .
مستدرك‏الوسائل 2 
عَنْ أَبِي سَالِمٍ رَاعِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله
يَقُولُ:
خَمْسٌ مَا أَثْقَلَهُنَّ فِي الْمِيزَانِ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَ الْوَلَدُ الصَّالِحُ يُتَوَفَّى لِمُسْلِمٍ فَيَصْبِرُ وَ يَحْتَسِبُ 
مستدرك‏الوسائل 2 
وَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ:
الْوَلَدُ الصَّالِحُ مِيرَاثُ اللَّهِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِذَا قَبَضَهُ .
فلو لم يكن لعقيل اي فضيلة سوى هؤلاء الابطال الذين ركضوا يتسابقون نحو الشهادة من اجل امامهم لكفاه ؛ وفاق من سواه فكيف وهو ممن عمل بالتقية وتحمل مصائبها ومصاعبها من اجل اعلاء كلمة الدين وهو بين المشركين 
وسننقل لكم عن اولاده الشهداء سلام الله عليهم لكي ننتقل لبطلنا الذي لم يعرف حقه مسلم بن عقيل سلام الله عليه .

----------


## قطرة الندى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل ِ على محمد وأل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
بارك الله فيك على طرحك المميز وبأسلوب جميل لمصيبة سفير الحسين مسلم بن عقيل سلام الله عليهما الذي غدروا به اهل الكوفة سعيا وراء الأموال والترهيب لهم من الطغاة 
فالسلام على الحسين وعلى علي ين الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 

اشكرك مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صل ِ على محمد وأل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> بارك الله فيك على طرحك المميز وبأسلوب جميل لمصيبة سفير الحسين مسلم بن عقيل سلام الله عليهما الذي غدروا به اهل الكوفة سعيا وراء الأموال والترهيب لهم من الطغاة 
> فالسلام على الحسين وعلى علي ين الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين  
> 
> اشكرك مرة اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر




السلام عليكم
شكرا لمروركم
وفقتم لكل خير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 20


من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
اما ابناء عقيل فكانوا نجوم متالقة في سماء العز والشرف والتضحية وكانوا في الاسرة الهاشمية مثال الادب والخلق الكريم والتقوى واثبتوا كل هذه المكارم الاخلاقية العالية ببذل أعلى ما يمكن من الجود و السخاء وهو بذلهم لمهجتهم دون امام زمانهم ومحبوبهم الامام الحسين عليه السلام فكانوا يتسابقون في ساحات المعركة للتضحية لتحقيق اهداف الرب تعالى التي يحققها الامام الشهيدسلام الله عليه واستشهد في كربلاء من ابناء حامي الرسالة السماوية البطل عقيل بتقيته العالية:
1- مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام وسياتي البحث المفصل عن شهادته ومظلوميته ان شاء الله تعالى ؟.
2- جعفر الاكبر 
وكان مع الامام الحسين عليه السلام في ساحات العسر وساعات الشده ولم يخذل امامه بل برز ليقدم نفسه امام امامه ضحيتا يتقرب بها الى الله تعالى ومن شجاعته وبسالته لم يكترث لكثرة جموعهم الجبانة بل برز وهو يفتخر بامامه عليه السلام وباصله النور المبارك فقال :
انا الغلام الابطحي الطالبي ]]]] من معشر في هاشم وغالب 
ونحن حقا سادة الذوائب ]]]]]هذا حسين اطيب الاطائب
ومن هذا الرجز الذي كله حماس وافتخار وشجاعة وشهامة يبين للتاريخ سائلا لكل ضمير حي ان كان هذا اصلي ونسبي وامامي هو فخر السماوات والارض فلاي علة تقدمون على قتلنا وسفك دمنا ؟؟
ثم يبين في رجزه انهم اصحاب الحق الذي لا شك فيه لاقامة العدل الرباني على جميع سطح الكرة الارضية وتسليم مفاتيحها لصاحب الحق المنصوب من رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله والله هو القائل :
وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ.



3- ...

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
خيي الكريم اويس القرني
دااائما اطروحاااتكم راااائعه 
وذاااات فائده بالمعلومااات 
كل الشكر لجهووودكم الممـــــيزه
يعطيك العاافيه ،،ورحم الله والديك 
موفق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 21
1-عبد الرحمن بن عقيل 
امه ام ولد الشاب المتفاني في امام زمانه والمقدم نفسه دونه وكان في غضارة العمر ومع هذا السن تجده باعلى درجة من الشموخ والعز؛ يخرج للميدان غير مهتم لحشودهم الجبانه بل يرتجز بما يرغم انافهم الخائرة الذليلة قائلا:
ابي عقيل فاعرفوا مكاني - - - - - - من هاشم وهاشم اخواني 
كهول صدق سادة القران - -0 - - - هذا حسين شامخ البنيان
نعم الله اكبر ؛ الله اكبر؛ ما هذا العز والافتخار بعقيل ؛ وان هذا الرجز المبارك وامام العدو المتربص ؛ يعطينا اعظم دليل قاطع بانه ما كان يشك احد بمقام عقيل ومكانته ؛ والا لكان يعترض عليه العدو وهم من يتربصون الدوائر لال البيت عليهم السلام لخبث اصلهم وسريرة امهاتهم ؛
ثم لاحظ هذا الشاب ورجزه لتعرف الشموخ الهاشمي ما وصف الامام عليه السلام الا باحلى الصفات واعزها وما اشار اني انما اجاهد لانه بحاجة الى جهادي بل قال ان امام زمانه شامخ البنيان.
وقد ورد ذكره في زيارة الناحية التي زار بها المرتضى رضوان الله عليه الامام عليه السلام :

السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ عَقِيلِ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ صِنْوَ الْوَصِيِّ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ عَلَيْكَ وَ عَلَى أَبِيكَ مَا دَجَى لَيْلٌ وَ أَضَاءَ نَهَارٌ وَ مَا طَلَعَ هِلَالٌ وَ مَا أَخْفَاهُ سِرَارٌ وَ جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ عَنِ ابْنِ عَمِّكَ وَ الْإِسْلَامِ أَحْسَنَ مَا جَزَى الْأَبْرَارَ الْأَخْيَارَ الَّذِينَ نَابَذُوا الْفُجَّارَ وَ جَاهَدُوا الْكُفَّارَ فَصَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ يَا خَيْرَ ابْنِ عَمٍّ زَادَكَ اللَّهُ فِيمَا آتَاكَ حَتَّى تَبْلُغَ رِضَاكَ كَمَا بَلَغْتَ غَايَةَ رِضَاهُ وَ جَاوَزَ بِكَ أَفْضَلَ مَا كُنْتَ تَتَمَنَّاه‏ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> خيي الكريم اويس القرني
> دااائما اطروحاااتكم راااائعه 
> وذاااات فائده بالمعلومااات 
> كل الشكر لجهووودكم الممـــــيزه
> يعطيك العاافيه ،،ورحم الله والديك 
> 
> موفق



 
وَ خَطَبَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام فِي عِيدِ الْأَضْحَى فَقَالَ:اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَ لِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ عَلَى مَا هَدَانَا وَ لَهُ الشُّكْرُ فِيمَا أَوْلَانَاوَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَنَا مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِالسلام عليكم
اسعد الله ايامكم واساله تعالى ان يجعل كل ايامكم عيدا بطاعة امام زمانكم وكسب رضاه وجعل عاقبة امركم خيرا بحق محمد واله 
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

----------


## مجد0

أشكرلك هذا الطرح الرائع
(أخي)
أويس القرني
(فسلام الله على مسلم بن عقيل يوم ولد ويوم استشهد ويوم يبعث حيا)

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> أشكرلك هذا الطرح الرائع
> 
> (أخي)
> أويس القرني 
> (فسلام الله على مسلم بن عقيل يوم ولد ويوم استشهد ويوم يبعث حيا)



*من* *كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن**اعدائهم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

hعَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلامa

قَالَ:

ثَلَاثٌ تَنَاسَخَهَا الْأَنْبِيَاءُ :

مِنْ آدَمَ عليه السلام حَتَّى وَصَلْنَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَانَ إِذَا أَصْبَحَ يَقُولُ:

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيمَاناً تُبَاشِرُ بِهِ قَلْبِي وَ يَقِيناً حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ أَنَّهُ لَا يُصِيبُنِي إِلَّا مَا كَتَبْتَ لِي وَ رَضِّنِي بِمَا قَسَمْتَ لِي

السلام عليكم

اسعد الله ايامكم واساله تعالى ان يجعل كل ايامكم عيدا بطاعة امام زمانكم وكسب رضاه وجعل عاقبة امركم خيرا بحق محمد واله

Uاللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهمU

IIIIIIIIIII

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 22
4- محمد بن عقيل
وامه ام ولد وهو من الفقهاء يكنى بابي عبد الله تزوج بابنة عمه الامام امير المؤمنينعليه السلام زينب الصغرى ونال السعادة الكبرى في بذل نفسه قربانا لامام زمانه عليهالسلام ريحانة رسول الله صلى الله عليهم اجمعين .
1- على الاكبر
كان في شموخ شبابه وقد فاز بالشهادة بين يدي سيد شباب اهل الجنةوسيد الشهداءالحسين الشهيد العطشان عليه السلام .
2- عبد الله الاكبر 
امه ام ولد صحب ابا الاحرار الامام الحسين عليه السلام من المدينةالمنورة الى مكة ومن مكة المكرمة الى كربلاء النور الحزين وهناك برز ببسالة وشجاعة هاشمية مدافعا عن امام زمانه عليه السلام فشدعليه الرجس النجس عثمان بن خالد ورجل من همدان لعنة الله عليهما ونال الشهاة فسلام الله عليه .
7- ابو سعيد
امه الخوصاء الكلابية 
كان منطيقا سريع البديهة كابيه عقيل ذو اللسان البتار فى وجه كل ظالم؛ وما خاصما احد الا واسكته لشدة بديهته وسرعة جوابه سلام الله عليه وعلى ابه عقيل .
وسانقل لكم احدى محاججاته :
ان الامام الحسن دخل مرتا على معاوية لعنة الله عليه وكان عنده ابن الزبير فاراد معاوية كعادته في الشر ان يغري بين امامنا الحسنريحانة رسول الله صلى الله عليهواله وابن الزبير فقال للامام الحسن عليه السلام :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 24
8 – عبد الله الاصغر
امه ام ولد ؛ تزوج السيدة نفيسة بنت الامام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام؛ نال الشهادة المقدسة مع ريحانة رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله الامام الحسين عليه السلام فطوبى لعقيل عليه السلام على هذه الكوكبة من النور من اولاده السعداء؛ وطوبى لهم على هذا الاب الذي ربى هكذا ابناء ابطال مناضلين من اجل امام زمانهم .فسلام الله عليهم اجمعين .
9 – عون :
امه ام ولد استشهد مع سيد الشهداء عليه السلام مدافعا عن امامه ومقتداه باذلا مهجته من اجله فسلام الله عليهما .
10 – محمد
استشهد مع اخوانه في سبيل امام زمانه عليه السلامريحانة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله ورماه اللعين الخبيث لقيط بن ياسر؛ صب الله عليه عذابه وكان له ولد اسمه احمد برز وهو يرتجز :
اليوم اتلوا حسبي وديني **** بصارم تحمله يميني 
احمي به عن سيدي وديني ***** ابن على الطاهر الامين
لاحظ الرجز الذي يشرق منه البطولة والاصالة والطهارة وكل طيب مبارك ؛ كيف يصرح بوضوح جهاده عن ابن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؛ وتجد من رجزه فقاهته العالية وفهمه لوقائع الامور لانه خص امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بالذكر وجاء باسمه المبارك ليرغم انافهم كما تعلم قارئي العزيز كيف اجابوا الامام الحسين عليه السلام لما سالهم لماذا تقتلوني ... انما نقتلك بغضا لابيك ؛ فان عرفت هذا تعرف مدا دراية هذا البطل لحقائقهم ومدى عمق رجزه سلام الله عليه . 
آه انعطف عليه اعداء الله بسيوفهم فخر صريعا الى الارض ؛ لتشهد الارض على هؤلاء الارجاس ببغضهم لكل طاهر يريد ان يطهر الارض من كل عديم الطاهرة؛ ومضى شهيدا يشع نوره ويشرق نواياه في الدفاع عن دين النبي صلى الله عليه واله وقد خاب من افترى .

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 25
11- يزيد 
وكان يكنى عقيل سلام الله عليه به 
12- حمزة
13 – عيسى 
14 – عثمان 
ان هؤلاء معظم ابناء عقيل والذين استشهد معظمهم مع الامام الحسين عليه السلام ؛ واي سعادة اعظم من هذه السعادة وهم من شملهم قول الامام الحسين عليه السلام بعظيم منزلتهم وشهادة امام زمانهم بمقامهم وهذه الرواية التي ينقلها لنا زين السماوات والارضين الامام زين العابدين عليه افضلالصلاة والسلام :
بحارالأنوار 44 
قَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ زَيْنُ الْعَابِدِينَ عليه السلام فَدَنَوْتُ مِنْهُ لِأَسْمَعَ مَا يَقُولُ لَهُمْ وَ أَنَا إِذْ ذَاكَ مَرِيضٌ فَسَمِعْتُ أَبِي يَقُولُ لِأَصْحَابِهِ:
أُثْنِي عَلَى اللَّهِ أَحْسَنَ الثَّنَاءِ وَ أَحْمَدُهُ عَلَى السَّرَّاءِ وَ الضَّرَّاءِ
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَحْمَدُكَ عَلَى أَنْ أَكْرَمْتَنَا بِالنُّبُوَّةِ وَ عَلَّمْتَنَا الْقُرْآنَ وَ فَقَّهْتَنَا فِي الدِّينِ وَ جَعَلْتَ لَنَا أَسْمَاعاً وَ أَبْصَاراً وَ أَفْئِدَةً فَاجْعَلْنَا مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ
أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
فَإِنِّي لَا أَعْلَمُ أَصْحَاباً أَوْفَى وَ لَا خَيْراً مِنْ أَصْحَابِيوَ لَا أَهْلَ بَيْتٍ أَبَرَّ وَ أَوْصَلَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي
فَجَزَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِّي خَيْراً
أَلَا وَ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّ يَوْماً لَنَا مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ
أَلَا وَ إِنِّي قَدْ أَذِنْتُ لَكُمْ فَانْطَلِقُوا جَمِيعاً فِي حِلٍّ لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَرَجٌ مِنِّي وَ لَا ذِمَامٌ
هَذَا اللَّيْلُ قَدْ غَشِيَكُمُ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ جَمَلًا.
فَقَالَ لَهُ إِخْوَتُهُ وَ أَبْنَاؤُهُ وَ بَنُو أَخِيهِ وَ ابْنَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَعْفَر:
لَمْ نَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ لِنَبْقَى بَعْدَكَ لَا أَرَانَا اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ أَبَداً بَدَأَهُمْ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ الْعَبَّاسُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ وَ أَتْبَعَتْهُ الْجَمَاعَةُ عَلَيْهِ فَتَكَلَّمُوا بِمِثْلِهِ وَ نَحْوِهِ.
فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام :
يَا بَنِي عَقِيلٍ:
حَسْبُكُمْ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ بِمُسْلِمِ بْنِ عَقِيلٍ فَاذْهَبُوا أَنْتُمْ فَقَدْ أَذِنْتُ لَكُمْ.
فَقَالُوا:
سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ مَا يَقُولُ النَّاسُ نَقُولُ إِنَّا تَرَكْنَا شَيْخَنَا وَ سَيِّدَنَا وَ بَنِي عُمُومَتِنَا خَيْرَ الْأَعْمَامِ وَ لَمْ نَرْمِ مَعَهُمْ بِسَهْمٍ وَ لَمْ نَطْعَنْ مَعَهُمْ بِرُمْحٍ وَ لَمْ نَضْرِبْ مَعَهُمْ بِسَيْفٍ وَ لَا نَدْرِي مَا صَنَعُوا لَا وَ اللَّهِ مَا نَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ وَ لَكِنْ نَفْدِيكَ بِأَنْفُسِنَا وَ أَمْوَالِنَا وَ أَهْلِنَا وَ نُقَاتِلُ مَعَكَ حَتَّى نَرِدَ مَوْرِدَكَ فَقَبَّحَ اللَّهُ الْعَيْشَ بَعْدَكَ.
وَ قَامَ إِلَيْهِ مُسْلِمُ بْنُ عَوْسَجَةَ فَقَالَ أَ نَحْنُ نُخَلِّي عَنْكَ وَ بِمَا نَعْتَذِرُ إِلَى اللَّهِ فِي أَدَاءِ حَقِّكَ لَا وَ اللَّهِ حَتَّى أَطْعَنَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ بِرُمْحِي وَ أَضْرِبَهُمْ بِسَيْفِي مَا ثَبَتَ قَائِمُهُ فِي يَدِي وَ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعِي سِلَاحٌ أُقَاتِلُهُمْ بِهِ لَقَذَفْتُهُمْ بِالْحِجَارَةِ وَ اللَّهِ لَا نُخَلِّيكَ حَتَّى يَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّا قَدْ حَفِظْنَا غَيْبَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ فِيكَ أَمَا وَ اللَّهِ لَوْ عَلِمْتُ أَنِّي أُقْتَلُ ثُمَّ أُحْيَا ثُمَّ أُحْرَقُ ثُمَّ أُحْيَا ثُمَّ أُذْرَى يُفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ بِي سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً مَا فَارَقْتُكَ حَتَّى أَلْقَى حِمَامِي دُونَكَ فَكَيْفَ لَا أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ وَ إِنَّمَا هِيَ قَتْلَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ ثُمَّ هِيَ الْكَرَامَةُ الَّتِي لَا انْقِضَاءَ لَهَا أَبَداً. وَ قَامَ زُهَيْرُ بْنُ الْقَيْنِ فَقَالَ وَ اللَّهِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي قُتِلْتُ ثُمَّ نُشِرْتُ ثُمَّ قُتِلْتُ حَتَّى أُقْتَلَ هَكَذَا أَلْفَ مَرَّةٍ وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَدْفَعُ بِذَلِكَ الْقَتْلَ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ وَ عَنْ أَنْفُسِ هَؤُلَاءِ الْفِتْيَانِ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِكَ. وَ تَكَلَّمَ جَمَاعَةُ أَصْحَابِهِ بِكَلَامٍ يُشْبِهُ بَعْضُهُ بَعْضاً فِي وَجْهٍ وَاحِدٍ فَجَزَاهُمُ الْحُسَيْنُ خَيْراً وَ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى مِضْرَبِهِ .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 26

والان نذكر لكم بنات سيدي عقيل سلام الله عليه :
وكان لعقيل بنات سيدات فاضلات طاهرات ؛ سلام الله عليهن فقد واسن زينب عليها السلام باحسن مواسات وبدئن يندبن الامام المظلوم عليه السلام بما يذيب القلب لوعتا واسى 
فَخَرَجَتْ أُمُّ لُقْمَانَ بِنْتُ عَقِيلِ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ حِينَ سَمِعَتْ نَعْيَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام حَاسِرَةً وَ مَعَهَا أَخَوَاتُهَا أُمُّ هَانِئٍ وَ أَسْمَاءُ وَ رَمْلَةُ وَ زَيْنَبُ بَنَاتُ عَقِيلٍ تَبْكِي قَتْلَاهَا بِالطَّفِّ وَ هِيَ تَقُولُ 

مَا ذَا تَقُولُونَ إِذْ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ لَكُمْ مَا ذَا فَعَلْتُمْ وَ أَنْتُمْ آخِرُ الْأُمَمِ‏
بِعِتْرَتِي وَ بِأَهْلِي بَعْدَ مُفْتَقَدِي مِنْهُمْ أُسَارَى وَ قَتْلَى ضُرِّجُوا بِدَمِ‏
مَا كَانَ هَذَا جَزَائِي إِذْ نَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُخْلِفُونِي بِسُوءٍ فِي ذَوِي رَحِمِي‏
فلما جاء الليل سمع أهل المدينة هاتفا ينادي‏
أيها القاتلون جهلا حسينا أبشروا بالعذاب و التنكيل‏
كل أهل السماء يدعو عليكم من نبي و مالك و قبيل‏
قد لعنتم على لسان ابن داودو موسى و صاحب الإنجيل‏
واي فخر اعظم من ان يرق المعصوم عليه السلام لال عقيل روحي فداهم وهو متالم لهم بشكل بحيث كان بارزا هذا منه سلام الله عليه بحيث يلتفت لهذا الميل من المعصوم عليه السلام من عاشر الامام عليه السلام كما في هذا الحديث الذي ورد في اكثر من مصدر ونحن ننقله من كتاب كامل الزيارات لابن قولويه رحمة الله عليه لانه من اهم مصادرنا 
قال أشرفَ مولى لعلي بن الحسين عليه السلام و هو في سقيفة له ساجد يبكي فقال له:
يا مولاي يا علي بن الحسين أ ما آن لحزنك أن ينقضي؟؟
فرفع رأسه إليه و قال:
ويلك أو ثكلتك أمك و الله لقد شكا يعقوب إلى ربه في أقل مما رأيت حتى قال:
يا أسفى على يوسف
أنه فقد ابنا واحدا و أنا رأيت أبي و جماعة أهل بيتي يذبحون حولي.
قال و كان علي بن الحسين عليه السلام يميل إلى ولد عقيل فقيل له:
ما بالك تميل إلى بني عمك هؤلاء دون آل جعفر فقال:
إني أذكر يومهم مع أبي عبد الله الحسين بن علي عليه السلام فارق لهم.
وانت تعلم يا قارئي الموقر بان الرواية المشهورة التي يتناقلها العالم والمتعلم بان الولد الصالح سبب نجاة والديه وزيادة مقامهما عند الله تعالى:
مستدرك‏الوسائل 
وَ عَنْهُ صلى الله عليه واله :
إِذَا مَاتَ ابْنُ آدَمَ انْقَطَعَ عَمَلُهُ إِلَّا عَنْ ثَلَاثٍ وَلَدٍ صَالِحٍ يَدْعُو لَهُ وَ عِلْمٍ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ وَ صَدَقَةٍ جَارِيَةٍ .
فسلام لك يا عقيل وهنيئا بما اهديت للرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله قرابين الفداء لريحانته فازدتت مقاما مع ما لك من عظيم المكان عند الله تعالى وعند رسول الله وعترته صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة عادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

الفصل 27 
وبعد ان عرفنا المقام الهاشمي الشامخ لعقيل عليه السلام وولده وبناته وصلنا للحديث عن صاحب كتابنا وهو غريب الكوفة ومظلوم من الذين ظلمهم التاريخ اي ظلم ؟!
مسلم بن عقيل آه مسلم 
سبحان الله يطلق حواري الطغات من الكتاب والمؤرخين دعاياتهم؛ ومع الاسف الشديد ان بعض من لم يحقق ويدقق بمصدر الكلام وهدف من قال ومن اين جاء المقال ؛ ثم يبحث بدقة عن صحة ماقيل! نجد ياخذه احدهم عن الاخر ؛ ولما ترجع للحديث واذا به لا اساس له اطلاقا ؛ او ان له اساس لكنه ليس كما نقلوه لنا .
ومن هذه القضايا التي لفت حول قضية سيدي مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام هي قضية معقل الجاسوس وان مسلم ذهب لباب طوعة من دون هدف وكثير من القضايا التي ان وفقنا سنتعرض لها بادلة مقنعة ومدعومة من العقل والتاريخ المبين .
آه مسلم بن عقيل حبيبي اني اتقطع عليك لوعتا واسى سيدى .... كلما ذكرت كلمة امام زمانكوامامنا عليه السلامانك ثقته والمفضل من اهل بيته طاطات راسي اليك سيدى ولمقامك الشامخ اي مقام هذا من العظمة؟! انك الثقة من اهل البيت والمفضل عليهم عند ريحانة رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله والحجة على من على الارض وفوق السماء الامام المفترض الطاعة على الانس والجان ؛ وكلما قرئت عن حياتك وغربتك في الكوفة وفي مدينة التاريخ هذه المدينة التي ملئت بالافاعي والعقارب 
المسمومه طاطات راسي امامك خجلا منك ومن عظمتك ومن مظلوميتك .
كانت حسرتا في نفسي ان اكتب كتابا اعبر فيه عن حبي لك سيدي وها انا بمقدار وسعي وما استطيعه ساكتب لك باذن الله .
يقال قيل لعصفور وما قدر هذا الماءالذي تحمله بمنقارك لتطفئ نار نمرود ؟
قال :
ليس المهم ان اطفئ النار وانما المهم ان لا اقصر بمقدار وسعي وما خولني ربي .
وانا اقلد العصفور في مقالته.
باني لا اقول افهم او اني من المالفين والعلماء بل انا عصفور وبمقدار ما يحمل منقار علمي القي على الماء على ما اشعله التاريخ على حقيقة عظمة مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

الفصل 28
ان عقيل الذي بحثنا عنه مفصلا وعن مهارته المنفردة في الرجال والانساب ؛ وقلنا هناك انه كان يمتاز بمهارة يفقدها الرجاليون الاخرون وهو معرفته بانساب النساء والصحية منها والسقيمة لذلك طلب منه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ان يختار له زوجة بعد سيدتنا فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام وبالفعل افلح في الاختيار ؛ حيث اختار له ام البنين سلام الله عليها وعلى ابطالها الذين فدوا انفسهم في سبيل امامهم سلام الله عليه ؛ طبيعي بان هذا المتخصص الماهر يختار لنفسه من افضل النساء لمعرفته بهن ومن تشعشع انوار ما ولدّ منهن من الابطال باذن الله تعالى يبين حقيقة تخصصه حيث كان اولاده ممن بيضوا وجه التاريخ بتضحيتهم بين يدي امامهم يتسارعون الى الموت كانما يتسابقون لدفع البلاء عن وجه امامه روحي فداه .
ومن ابنائه ولده العظيم مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام وقبل ان نقرء تاريخ امه الذي شغل كثير من المؤرخين عن ذكرها والبحث عنها ذكرهم لاصحاب العود والكاس والشراب والطرب والمطربين والبحث عن الطغات الظالمين ؛ لكن من معرفتنا بتخصص عقيل لابد ان تكون زوجته ام مسلم سلامالله عليه من قمم الشموخ في العفة والنجابة والنسك والعبادة فولدت لامام زمانها مسلما اول رافع للراية الحسينية التي بها بقي الاسلام حيا لانه خاتم الرسالات السماوية .
فجاء مسلم بن عقيل سلام الله عليه الى الدنيا في بيت ابيه عقيل المبارك في المدينة المنورة .وهذا البيت الذي تخلد لانه اصبح مقبرة لال ابي طالب وتقع في اول البقيع واما مراسم ولادته ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
لم يرد 
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم 
الفصل 29 
لقد اشرق الكون وتشرفت الجنان بميلاد السعيد بن السعيد وابن السعداء وهو مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام من ابوين طاهرين وما انصع النسب واشرقه؛ فانه متصل بنسب الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليهواله وان جده شيخ الابطح الذي بلغ الاوج في سمو نسبه ؛ و مقامه بعمله بالتقية التي هي ارقى درجات الكمال للانسان الرسالي .
وفتح مسلم عينيه واذا به يلوح لعينيه نور امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وولديه الامامين قاما ام قعدا الحسن والحسين ريحانتي الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله فعاش مسلم عليه السلام بين هذه الانوار مع والده ومعلمه الشجاع ذو اللسان البتار الذي كان سوط نار على اعداء الله تعالى؛ شجاع لا تاخذه في الله لومة لائم فنشئ مسلم كريما شجاعا يعرف الحق من الباطل ويعرف الانسان قبل ان يتكلم بتوسمه الذي اخذه من ائمته وانه نشئ من بدو حياته وهو يعلم ان بني امية الدّ اعداء ائمته عليهم السلام لانهما تعاديا في الله :
بحارالأنوار 31 
وَ رَوَوْا فِيهِ عَنْ بَكْرِ بْنِ أَيْمَنَ، عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ، قَالَ:
إِنَّا وَ بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ تَعَادَيْنَا فِي اللَّهِ فَنَحْنُ وَ هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ، فَجَاءَ جَبْرَئِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ بِرَايَةِ الْحَقِّ فَرَكَزَهَا بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِنَا وَ جَاءَ إِبْلِيسُ بِرَايَةِ الْبَاطِلِ فَرَكَزَهَا بَيْنَ أَظْهُرِهِمْ، وَ إِنَّ أَوَّلَ قَطْرَةٍ سَقَطَتْ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ دَمُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ. 
ومن هذه الرواية نفهم ان مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام من اول يوم عرف عدوه وعدّ له العُدة لكي لا يُلفق عليه امثال اسطورة معقل التي ستاتي ملابساتها ان شاء الله تعالى .لان بني امية في الكوفه وذبابهم الهمج الرعاع لفقوا اسطورة معقل ونقلها غربانهم المؤرخين الماجورين اتباع كل ناعق :
بحارالأنوار 1 
فَقَالَ- امير المؤمنين عليه السلام -:
يَا كُمَيْلُ احْفَظْ عَنِّي مَا أَقُولُ لَكَ النَّاسُ ثَلَاثَةٌ عَالِمٌ رَبَّانِيٌّ
وَ مُتَعَلِّمٌ عَلَى سَبِيلِ نَجَاةٍ
وَ هَمَجٌ رَعَاعٌ أَتْبَاعُ كُلِّ نَاعِقٍ يَمِيلُونَ مَعَ كُلِّ رِيحٍ لَمْ يَسْتَضِيئُوا بِنُورِ الْعِلْمِ وَ لَمْ يَلْجَئُوا إِلَى رُكْنٍ وَثِيقٍ.
من اول يوم عادوا اهل البيت عليهم السلام ومسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام فتح عينيه على الدنيا وهو عارف لعدوه وكان يستعد لقمعهم واستاصالهم والتضحية من اجل ائمته عليهم السلام .
لذلك قال في مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام الاصبهاني واحسن فيما قال :
درةتاج الفضل والكرامة * قرة عين المجد والشهامة
اول رافع لراية الهدى * خص بفضل السبق بين الشهدا
كفاه فضلا شرف الرسالة * عن معدن العزة والجلالة 
مشيرا الى انه سابق للتضحية قبل الاخرين ليكون هو حامل راية استاصال من عرف عدائهم لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه واله من اول يوم .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي 
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم 


الفصل 30 
ان عمره الشريف يتراوح الاختلاف فيه من 28 الى 38 سنة وباي سنٍ كان روحي فداه فهو في شموخ الشباب سلام الله عليه 
ومنذ اوائل شبابه ونشئته عاش قائدا باسلاًَ في صفوف البطولات المشرقة و من اختيار عمه امير المؤمنين عليه السلام له بان يكون على ميمنة الجيش في معركة صفين في صف ولديه الامامين ريحانتا رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام وكذلك عبد الله بن جعفر وايضا من اختيار الامام سيد الشهداء عليه السلام له سفيرا الى العراق ؛ والعراق مهد التناحر والاختلاف والثورات الكثيرة وحضيرة الاختلافات على السلطه لاهمية العراق السياسية والاقتصادية ؛ فمن اختيار مسلم عليه السلام لمهمة السفارة مع اختيار امير المؤمنين عليه السلام له على الميمنة هذا يعني تفرد مسلم عليه السلام بعقلية فذه نادره تؤهله لهذه المسؤلية العظيمة التي لا تطلى عليها خدع وحيل السلطات الاموية .
ولوان مسلم ابن عقيل عليه السلام كما يقول بعض المحققين المعاصرين بانه انخدع باسطورة معقل لرجع اللوم على الامام المعصوم عن الرجس والنجس ومطهر عن كل ما خالف العصمة لان كل المؤرخين ينقلون قول الامام عليه السلام له لما بعثه للكوفة سفيرا عن الامامة :

بحارالأنوار 44 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مِنَ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ إِلَى الْمَلَإِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ
أَمَّا بَعْدُ
فَإِنَّ هَانِئاً وَ سَعِيداً قَدَّمَا عَلَيَّ بِكُتُبِكُمْ وَ كَانَا آخِرَ مَنْ قَدِمَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ رُسُلِكُمْ وَ قَدْ فَهِمْتُ كُلَّ الَّذِي اقْتَصَصْتُمْ وَ ذَكَرْتُمْ وَ مَقَالَةُ جُلِّكُمْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا إِمَامٌ فَأَقْبِلْ لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْمَعَنَا بِكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ وَ الْهُدَى وَ أَنَا بَاعِثٌ إِلَيْكُمْ:
أَخِي وَ ابْنَ عَمِّي وَ ثِقَتِي مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِي مُسْلِمَ بْنَ عَقِيلٍ
فَإِنْ كَتَبَ إِلَيَّ بِأَنَّهُ قَدِ اجْتَمَعَ رَأْيُ مَلَئِكُمْ وَ ذَوِي الْحِجَى وَ الْفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى مِثْلِ مَا قَدَّمَتْ بِهِ رُسُلُكُمْ وَ قَرَأْتُ فِي كُتُبِكُمْ فَإِنِّي أَقْدَمُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَشِيكاً إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ فَلَعَمْرِي مَا الْإِمَامُ إِلَّا الْحَاكِمُ بِالْكِتَابِ الْقَائِمُ بِالْقِسْطِ الدَّائِنُ بِدِينِ الْحَقِّ الْحَابِسُ نَفْسَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لِلَّهِ وَ السَّلَامُ .
فان الامام عليه السلام علق ذهابه للعراق واقدامه لكل اهدافه بما يكتبه له مسلم بن عقيل عليهالسلام فان من يوجه الانتقاد لمسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام من هؤلاء المحققين المعاصرين بالحقيقة تتوجه انتقاداتهم لنفس الامامة والعصمة وهم لا يشعرون ؛ وهل انهم افهم من الامام الحسين عليه السلام حين اختاره لهذه المهمة ام هل كان الامام عليه السلام ومسلم روحي فداه غافلين عماهم التفتوا اليه .
فاي انتقاد لمسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام هو انتقاد ورد لكلام امامهم عليه السلام وهو المعصوم والحجة من الله تعالى على البشر كافة .

----------


## سر النجاة

مشكور اخوي عالطرح المميز والرائع 
سلمت يمناك على ما خطت لنا 
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> مشكور اخوي عالطرح المميز والرائع 
> سلمت يمناك على ما خطت لنا 
> دمت بخير



السلام عليكم
شكرا لمروركم

----------


## سر النجاة

اخي الكريم 
قرأت بحثك المميز ولكن لاحظت وجود بعض الاجزاء غير موجودة كالفصل السابع  والفصل الثالث والعشرين لا أدري هل هو خطأ في ترتيب الارقام أم أنها سقطت سهوا
وافر الشكر لك عالموضوع

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اخي الكريم 
> قرأت بحثك المميز ولكن لاحظت وجود بعض الاجزاء غير موجودة كالفصل السابع والفصل الثالث والعشرين لا أدري هل هو خطأ في ترتيب الارقام أم أنها سقطت سهوا
> وافر الشكر لك عالموضوع



 السلام عليكم
كانت في نفسي امنية ان يسالني احد القراء سؤالكم هذا
لانه يدل على ان هناك متابعه حقيقية 
ان العله هي اني اكتب نفس الموضوع في مواقع متعدده وفي بعض الاحيان لما اريد وضع الفصل الخاص حسب الرقم اجد الموقع قافل او لاي سبب لا يخرج عندي فاضطر ان اتركه بسرعه لاودعه في الموقع الاخر  ؛ ولذلك لما يعود الموقع استمر مما وصلت اليه ولا اراجع السابق لاني حاولت ان اجعل كل فصل مستقلا بحيث يستطيع القارئ ان يستفيد مما وصلت اليه وان لم يتسلسل 
لكن من اليوم ساراعي الارقام
وكثير اشكركم للالتفاته التي كنت انتظرها بلهفه 
حقا وجدا فرحت بملاحظتكم
خادم الموقع 
سيد اويس القرني

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 31


السلام عليكم


اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير


وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون




من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم




والعن اعدائهم


كما اسلفنا سابقا بان معرفة حركة البطل مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام تتعلق كاملا بمعرفة الاجواء التي عاشتها الكوفه تحت سلطة القهر والظلم والتشريد الذي قام به زياد بامر معاوية لعنه الله في تتبع من يحب امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وكانت السجون مليئه منهم والمشانق تشهد رقابهم المنيرة وليس احسن من المعصوم عليه السلام ان يشرح لنا تلك الاجواء كما في :


بحارالأنوار ج 44 ص 68


وَ قَالَ عَبْدُ الْحَمِيدِ بْنُ أَبِي الْحَدِيدِ فِي شَرْحِ نَهْجِ الْبَلَاغَةِ


رُوِيَ أَنَّ أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ الْبَاقِرَ عليه السلام قَالَ لِبَعْضِ أَصْحَابِهِ:


يَا فُلَانُ مَا لَقِينَا مِنْ ظُلْمِ قُرَيْشٍ إِيَّانَا وَ تَظَاهُرِهِمْ عَلَيْنَا


وَ مَا لَقِيَ شِيعَتُنَا وَ مُحِبُّونَا مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قُبِضَ وَ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ أَنَّا أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِالنَّاسِ


فَتَمَالَأَتْ عَلَيْنَا قُرَيْشٌ حَتَّى أَخْرَجَتِ الْأَمْرَ عَنْ مَعْدِنِهِ وَ احْتَجَّتْ عَلَى الْأَنْصَارِ بِحَقِّنَا وَ حُجَّتِنَا تَدَاوَلَتْهَا قُرَيْشٌ وَاحِدٌ بَعْدَ وَاحِدٍ حَتَّى رَجَعَتْ إِلَيْنَا فَنَكَثَتْ بَيْعَتَنَا وَ نَصَبَتِ الْحَرْبَ لَنَا وَ لَمْ يَزَلْ صَاحِبُ الْأَمْرِ فِي صَعُودٍ كَئُودٍ حَتَّى قُتِلَ فَبُويِعَ الْحَسَنُ ابْنُهُ وَ عُوهِدَ ثُمَّ غُدِرَ بِهِ وَ أُسْلِمَ وَ وَثَبَ عَلَيْهِ أَهْلُ الْعِرَاقِ حَتَّى طُعِنَ بِخَنْجَرٍ فِي جَنْبِهِ وَ انْتُهِبَ عَسْكَرُهُ وَ عُولِجَتْ خَلَاخِيلُ أُمَّهَاتِ أَوْلَادِهِ فَوَادَعَ مُعَاوِيَةَ وَ حَقَنَ دَمَهُ وَ دِمَاءَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ وَ هُمْ قَلِيلٌ حَقَّ قَلِيلٍ ثُمَّ بَايَعَ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ عِشْرُونَ أَلْفاً ثُمَّ غَدَرُوا بِهِ وَ خَرَجُوا عَلَيْهِ وَ بَيْعَتُهُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ فَقَتَلُوهُ ثُمَّ لَمْ نَزَلْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ نُسْتَذَلُّ وَ نُسْتَضَامُ وَ نُقْصَى وَ نُمْتَهَنُ وَ نُحْرَمُ وَ نُقْتَلُ وَ نَخَافُ وَ لَا نَأْمَنُ عَلَى دِمَائِنَا وَ دِمَاءِ أَوْلِيَائِنَا وَ وَجَدَ الْكَاذِبُونَ الْجَاحِدُونَ لِكَذِبِهِمْ وَ جُحُودِهِمْ مَوْضِعاً يَتَقَرَّبُونَ بِهِ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ وَ قُضَاةِ السَّوْءِ وَ عُمَّالِ السَّوْءِ فِي كُلِّ بَلْدَةٍ فَحَدَّثُوهُمْ بِالْأَحَادِيثِ الْمَوْضُوعَةِ الْمَكْذُوبَةِ وَ رَوَوْا عَنَّا مَا لَمْ نَقُلْهُ وَ لَمْ نَفْعَلْهُ لِيُبَغِّضُونَا إِلَى النَّاسِ وَ كَانَ عِظَمُ ذَلِكَ وَ كِبَرُهُ زَمَنَ مُعَاوِيَةَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام


فَقُتِلَتْ شِيعَتُنَا بِكُلِّ بَلْدَةٍ


وَ قُطِّعَتِ الْأَيْدِي وَ الْأَرْجُلُ عَلَى الظِّنَّةِ


وَ كَانَ مَنْ ذُكِرَ بِحُبِّنَا وَ الِانْقِطَاعِ إِلَيْنَا سُجِنَ أَوْ نُهِبَ مَالُهُ أَوْ هُدِمَتْ دَارُهُ


ثُمَّ لَمْ يَزَلِ الْبَلَاءُ يَشْتَدُّ وَ يَزْدَادُ إِلَى زَمَانِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زِيَادٍقَاتِلِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام


ثُمَّ جَاءَ الْحَجَّاجُ فَقَتَلَهُمْ كُلَّ قَتْلَةٍ وَ أَخَذَهُمْ بِكُلِّ ظِنَّةٍ وَ تُهَمَةٍ حَتَّى إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيُقَالُ لَهُ زِنْدِيقٌ أَوْ كَافِرٌ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ أَنْ يُقَالَ شِيعَةُ عَلِيٍّ


وَ حَتَّى صَارَ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يُذْكَرُ بِالْخَيْرِ وَ لَعَلَّهُ يَكُونُ وَرِعاً صَدُوقاً يُحَدِّثُ بِأَحَادِيثَ عَظِيمَةٍ عَجِيبَةٍ مِنْ تَفْضِيلِ مَنْ قَدْ سَلَفَ مِنَ الْوُلَاةِ وَ لَمْ يَخْلُقِ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى شَيْئاً مِنْهَا وَ لَا كَانَتْ وَ لَا وَقَعَتْ وَ هُوَ يَحْسَبُ أَنَّهَا حَقٌّ لِكَثْرَةِ مَنْ قَدْ رَوَاهَا مِمَّنْ لَمْ يُعْرَفْ بِكَذِبٍ وَ لَا بِقِلَّةِ وَرَعٍ .

----------


## سر النجاة

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
وافر الشكر لك على التوضيح ولكن احببت ان اقول بالرغم من كون كل فصل منفصل عن الفصل السابق في الموضوع الأ أن الفصل الثالث والعشرين كان مكملا لسابقه فأتمنى أن تعوض ما نقص 
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 32
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
ان هذه الرواية التي يرويها لنا الامام الباقر عليه السلام توضح بصورة جلية معانات الائمة وشيعتهم من الظلم والقسوة
ان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام حاول بكل جهده لانهاض المسلمين في طلب حقه الذي نصبه الله تعالى فيه وان كمال الدين بولايته ولوا ولايته لكان النقصان في الدين ظاهرا التي لكن خذلان المسلمين اشد خذلان عن نصرته وجبنهم وانكشاف حقيقتهم الذي بين انهم لم يفهموا الاسلام ولا فهموا الامامة ؛ فترك حقه حفاظا على اصل الاسلام ؛ ولما قتل عثمان هرعوا الى امير المؤمنين عليه السلام بالبيعه وكان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يرفض اشد الرفض لانه كشف لهم عن حقيقة الامر بان المستقبل مظلم :
*دعوني والتمسوا غيري* 
*ايها الناس انا مستقبلون امرا له وجوه وله الوان لا تقوم به القلوب ولا تثبت له العقول* 
*لكن الجماهير اصرت بالبيعة له راجين ان يقبل في هذه الظروف الحرجة ليخلص المسلمين مما انتابهم من المدلهمات والمصائب لكنه روحي فداه كان يعلم ان من سبقه خرب الجسور بين المسلمين وبين الاسلام الحقيقي فلا يمكن ان يربطهم بالاسلام الواقعي لجهلم وان الانسان عدو ما جهل فصارحهم* *بالواقع قائلا:*
*اني ان قبلت منكم ركبت بكم ما اعلم ولم اصغ الى قول القائل وعتب العاتب وان تركتموني فانا كاحدكم ولعلي اسمعكم واطوعكم لمن وليتموه امركم وانا لكم وزير خير لكم مني اميرا* 
*ما انصفك يا امير المؤمنين روحي فداك*
*لكن الجماهير الهائجة لم تقبل كل هذا النور من* *امير االمؤمنين عليه السلام** الى ان القوا عليه كل تلك المصائب كما قال* *عليه السلام** في* *الخطبة الشقشقية** الوارده في كتاب نهج البلاغة :*
*3- و من خطبة له عليه السلام و هي* *المعروفة بالشقشقية** و تشتمل على الشكوى من أمر الخلافة ثم ترجيح صبره عنها ثم مبايعة الناس له :*
*امرة ابو بكر*
*أَمَا وَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ تَقَمَّصَهَاابن ابي قحافة وَ إِنَّهُ لَيَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَحَلِّي مِنْهَا مَحَلُّ الْقُطْبِ مِنَ الرَّحَى يَنْحَدِرُ عَنِّي السَّيْلُ وَ لَا يَرْقَى إِلَيَّ الطَّيْرُ فَسَدَلْتُ دُونَهَا ثَوْباً وَ طَوَيْتُ عَنْهَا كَشْحاً وَ طَفِقْتُ أَرْتَئِي بَيْنَ أَنْ أَصُولَ بِيَدٍ جَذَّاءَ أَوْ أَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَخْيَةٍ عَمْيَاءَ يَهْرَمُ فِيهَا الْكَبِيرُ وَ يَشِيبُ فِيهَا الصَّغِيرُ وَ يَكْدَحُ فِيهَا مُؤْمِنٌ حَتَّى يَلْقَى رَبَّهُ* 
*فَرَأَيْتُ أَنَّ الصَّبْرَ عَلَى هَاتَا أَحْجَى فَصَبَرْتُ وَ فِي الْعَيْنِ قَذًى وَ فِي الْحَلْقِ شَجًا أَرَى تُرَاثِي نَهْباً حَتَّى مَضَى الْأَوَّلُ لِسَبِيلِهِ فَأَدْلَى بِهَا إِلَى فُلَانٍ بَعْدَهُ ثُمَّ تَمَثَّلَ بِقَوْلِ الْأَعْشَى* 
*شَتَّانَ مَا يَوْمِي عَلَى كُورِهَا وَ يَوْمُ حَيَّانَ أَخِي جَابِرِ*
*امرة عمر:*
*فَيَا عَجَباً بَيْنَا هُوَ يَسْتَقِيلُهَا فِي حَيَاتِهِ إِذْ عَقَدَهَا لِآخَرَ بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ لَشَدَّ مَا تَشَطَّرَا ضَرْعَيْهَا فَصَيَّرَهَا فِي حَوْزَةٍ خَشْنَاءَ يَغْلُظُ كَلْمُهَا وَ يَخْشُنُ مَسُّهَا وَ يَكْثُرُ الْعِثَارُ فِيهَا وَ الِاعْتِذَارُ مِنْهَا فَصَاحِبُهَا كَرَاكِبِ الصَّعْبَةِ إِنْ أَشْنَقَ لَهَا خَرَمَ وَ إِنْ أَسْلَسَ‏*
*َهَا تَقَحَّمَ فَمُنِيَ النَّاسُ لَعَمْرُ اللَّهِ بِخَبْطٍ وَ شِمَاسٍ وَ تَلَوُّنٍ وَ اعْتِرَاضٍ فَصَبَرْتُ عَلَى طُولِ الْمُدَّةِ وَ شِدَّةِ الْمِحْنَةِ حَتَّى إِذَا مَضَى لِسَبِيلِهِ جَعَلَهَا فِي جَمَاعَةٍ زَعَمَ أَنِّي أَحَدُهُمْ فَيَا لَلَّهِ وَ لِلشُّورَى مَتَى اعْتَرَضَ الرَّيْبُ فِيَّ مَعَ الْأَوَّلِ مِنْهُمْ حَتَّى صِرْتُ أُقْرَنُ إِلَى هَذِهِ النَّظَائِرِ لَكِنِّي أَسْفَفْتُ إِذْ أَسَفُّوا وَ طِرْتُ إِذْ طَارُوا فَصَغَا رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ لِضِغْنِهِ وَ مَالَ الْآخَرُ لِصِهْرِهِ مَعَ هَنٍ وَ هَنٍ*
*امرة عثمان :*
*إِلَى أَنْ قَامَ ثَالِثُ الْقَوْمِ نَافِجاً حِضْنَيْهِ بَيْنَ نَثِيلِهِ وَ مُعْتَلَفِهِ وَ قَامَ مَعَهُ بَنُو أَبِيهِ يَخْضَمُونَ مَالَ اللَّهِ خِضْمَةَ الْإِبِلِ نِبْتَةَ الرَّبِيعِ إِلَى أَنِ انْتَكَثَ عَلَيْهِ فَتْلُهُ وَ أَجْهَزَ عَلَيْهِ عَمَلُهُ وَ كَبَتْ بِهِ بِطْنَتُهُ* 
*هجوم الناس عليه للبيعة*
*فَمَا رَاعَنِي إِلَّا وَ النَّاسُ كَعُرْفِ الضَّبُعِ إِلَيَّ يَنْثَالُونَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ حَتَّى لَقَدْ وُطِئَ الْحَسَنَانِ وَ شُقَّ عِطْفَايَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ حَوْلِي كَرَبِيضَةِ الْغَنَمِ فَلَمَّا نَهَضْتُ بِالْأَمْرِ نَكَثَتْ طَائِفَةٌ وَ مَرَقَتْ أُخْرَى وَ قَسَطَ آخَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ يَقُولُ تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُها لِلَّذِينَ لا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ لا فَساداً وَ الْعاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ بَلَى وَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ سَمِعُوهَا وَ وَعَوْهَا وَ لَكِنَّهُمْ‏*
*حَلِيَتِ الدُّنْيَا فِي أَعْيُنِهِمْ وَ رَاقَهُمْ زِبْرِجُهَا أَمَا وَ الَّذِي فَلَقَ الْحَبَّةَ وَ بَرَأَ النَّسَمَةَ لَوْ لَا حُضُورُ الْحَاضِرِ وَ قِيَامُ الْحُجَّةِ بِوُجُودِ النَّاصِرِ* *وَ مَا أَخَذَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْعُلَمَاءِ أَلَّا يُقَارُّوا عَلَى كِظَّةِ ظَالِمٍ وَ لَا سَغَبِ مَظْلُومٍ* *لَأَلْقَيْتُ حَبْلَهَا عَلَى غَارِبِهَا وَ لَسَقَيْتُ آخِرَهَا بِكَأْسِ أَوَّلِهَا وَ لَأَلْفَيْتُمْ دُنْيَاكُمْ هَذِهِ أَزْهَدَ عِنْدِي مِنْ عَفْطَةِ عَنْزٍ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  

يعطيك العافية 

موفق الى كل خير بحق الحسين  علية السلام 

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> موفق الى كل خير بحق الحسين علية السلام 
> 
> دمت بخير



لسلام عليكم 
الشكر الوافر لكم ولا انساكم من الدعاء باذن الله تحت قبة امامي الشهيد عليه السلام

----------


## عشقي القران

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي

على هذا الطرح



وانا كلي ثقه بان


جميع القراء فرحين ومستفيدين

من طرح هذا الموضوع


السلام

عليك

يا مسلم

ابن عقيل

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 33


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*


*الى ان انتهى دور* *امير المؤمنين عليه ىالسلام** بالرؤيا التي رئاها روحي فداه وهو يشكو الى* *الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله** وقال* *عليه السلام** يشكو ما ابتلي به من الذين يزعمون انهم اصحابه كما ورد في* *كتاب نهج البلاغة** :*


*مِنْ كَلَامٍ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فِي ذَمِّ أَصْحَابِهِ**:*


*كَمْ أُدَارِيكُمْ كَمَا تُدَارَى الْبِكَارُ الْعَمِدَةُ، وَ* *الثِّيَابُ الْمُتَدَاعِيَةُ،*


*كُلَّمَا حِيصَتْ مِنْ جَانِبٍ، تَهَتَّكَتْ مِنْ أُخْرَى. أَ كُلَّمَا أَظَلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ مَنْسِرٌ مِنْ مَنَاسِرِ أَهْلِ الشَّامِ، أَغْلَقَ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ بَابَهُ، وَ انْجَحَرَ انْجِحَارَ الضَّبَّةِ فِي جُحْرِهَا، وَ الضَّبُعِ فِي وِجَارِهَا، الذَّلِيلُ وَ اللَّهِ مَنْ نَصَرْتُمُوهُ، وَ مَنْ رَمَى بِكُمْ فَقَدْ رَمَى بِأَفْوَقَ نَاصِلٍ. إِنَّكُمْ وَ اللَّهِ لَكَثِيرٌ فِي الْبَاحَاتِ، قَلِيلٌ تَحْتَ الرَّايَاتِ. وَ إِنِّي لَعَالِمٌ بِمَا يُصْلِحُكُمْ وَ يُقِيمُ أَوَدَكُمْ،* *وَ لَكِنِّي لَا أَرَى إِصْلَاحَكُمْ بِإِفْسَادِ نَفْسِي**،*


*أَضْرَعَ اللَّهُ خُدُودَكُمْ، وَ أَتْعَسَ جُدُودَكُمْ، لَا تَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ كَمَعْرِفَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَ، وَ لَا تُبْطِلُونَ الْبَاطِلَ كَإِبْطَالِكُمُ الْحَقَّ.*


*وَ قَالَ* *عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ** فِي سُحْرَةِ الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ضُرِبَ فِيهِ:*


*مَلَكَتْنِي عَيْنِي وَ أَنَا جَالِسٌ، فَسَنَحَ لِي* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ** فَقُلْتُ يَا* *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ**:*


*مَا ذَا لَقِيتُ مِنْ أُمَّتِكَ مِنَ الْأَوَدِ وَ اللَّدَدِ.*


*فَقَالَ «ادْعُ عَلَيْهِمْ».*


*فَقُلْتُ أَبْدَلَنِي اللَّهُ بِهِمْ خَيْراً لِي مِنْهُمْ، وَ أَبْدَلَهُمْ بِي شَرّاً لَهُمْ مِنِّي.*


*وفي رواية** :*


*عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي رَافِعٍ سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ :*


*اللَّهُمَّ أَرِحْنِي مِنْهُمْ فَرَّقَ اللَّهُ بَيْنِي وَ بَيْنَكُمْ أَبْدَلَنِيَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ خَيْراً مِنْهُمْ وَ أَبْدَلَهُمْ شَرّاً مِنِّي فَمَا كَانَ إِلَّا يَوْمَهُ حَتَّى قُتِلَ*



*واستشهد* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** وجاء دور** الامام الحسن الزكي المظلوم عليه السلام** ؛ الدور الذي يُحزن كل شريف ويُبكي كل عين؛ فكان دور تتجلى فيه اظهر مظاهر الظلم من الطغاة واكبر درجات المظلومية* *لامامنا المظلوم عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*


*فان* *الامام الحسن عليه السلام** اصيب بابتلاء عظيم بحيث الجئه التقدير الرباني بعد خذلان اصحابه وهروب الكثير منهم الى قصعة معاوية الدسمة لايام الدنيا القليلة في قبال ترك امامهم والخيانة لدينهم ؛ فكان لابد* *للامام الحسن عليه السلام** من الصلح للمصالح الربانية وان خفية حقيقتها على الناس والتي حصد ثمارها* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** لبيان زيف وكذب القساة الطغاة الامويين ومن مهدوا لهم من الذين سبقوهم ؛ ولكن معاوية الغادر الطليق بن الطلقاء خان العهود والوعود .*


*والداهية العظمى التي تفتت الصخر ان* *اصحاب الامام عليه السلام** الذين لايتوقع منهم الا التسليم لامامهم واذا ببعضهم يقف امام* *الامام عليه السلام** كما ينقله السيد المقرم رحمة الله عليه قائلا:*

----------


## مواليه وأفتخر

أخيــي ,,, اويـــ القرني ــس ,,,

مجازا إن شاء الله على هذا الموضوع الرائع

فنحن والله مقصرين في حق الكرام

من آل بيت الرساله

فسلام الله عليهم أجمعين

وعسى رب العلى أن يغفر ويستر ذنوبنا بحقه

ونسأله الشفاعه يوم لا ينفع ملٌ ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم

 ,,, فيا وجيهاً عند الله إشفع لنا عند الله ,,,

فهو شخصيه عظيمه وقد أدى رساله جميله

وقد فدا روحه لأجل إعلا كلمة الحق 

وضحى بنفسه الشريفه من أجل إبن عمه الحــسيــن الشهيد

فسلام الله عليكم جميعاً ياآل بيت النبوه ومعدن الرساله

أشكرك أخيــي على هذا الموضوع القيم

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وأثابك على هذا المجهود

وبورك فيك وجعلك وإيانا من الموالين لآل البيت 

ومتبعين خطاهم وسالكين منهجهم

وحشرنا جميعاً معهم في دار الجنان 

آميــن رب العالمين

تقبل مروري 

أخــتــك . . . ,,موالــيـ وأفتخر ــه,,

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> أخيــي ,,, اويـــ القرني ــس ,,,
> 
> مجازا إن شاء الله على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
> فنحن والله مقصرين في حق الكرام 
> من آل بيت الرساله 
> فسلام الله عليهم أجمعين 
> وعسى رب العلى أن يغفر ويستر ذنوبنا بحقه 
> ونسأله الشفاعه يوم لا ينفع ملٌ ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم 
> ,,, فيا وجيهاً عند الله إشفع لنا عند الله ,,, 
> ...



 
السلام عليكم
تغبطين على هذا الولاء والحب لال البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام فادعي لوالديك فهما اصل طهارتك

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 34*



*السلام عليكم*



*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء ؛ وخالص دعواتي لكم ؛ وارجو منها الاجابة ؛ لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*



*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادة تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*




*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*



*قلنا* *ان المصاب** الذي يفتت الصخر هو ان بعض الاصحاب المقربين* *للامام الحسن عليه السلام** لم يلتفت الى الحكمة الربانية من الصلح مع صاحب الداهية النكراء كما* *قال الامام عليه السلام** عنه وكذلك لم يلتفت الى* *عصمة الامام عليه السلام**:*



*إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمُ* *الرِّجْس**َ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا*



*مع علمه في قرارة نفسه بعصمة* *امامه عليه السلام** ؛ وانه لا يفعل فعلا الا وهو مامور به من الله تعالى وبما ارسله اليه من* *الرسالة المختومة** التي جاء بها اليه* *جبرائيل عليه السلام** عن طريق* *الرسول الكريم**صلى الله عليه واله .*



*فقال احدهم وهو من المقربين** للامام عليه السلام** كما يقول* السيد المقرم* و ما كنت احب ان اكون ناقلا لمثل هذه* *الاحداث التي تدمي القلب** ؛ ولكن لكي نعرف مدى عمق ابتلاء* *الامام الحسن عليه السلام** ومدى عمق مظلوميته ؛ والتي لا تقل عن* *مصاب الريحانة الاخرى عليهما السلام** أفضله وازكاه .*



*قال السيد المقرم** في كتابه* *الشهيد مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام** :*



*دخل ( احد الاصحاب المقربين ) على الامام* *الحسين عليه السلام** مثيرا لنخوته ومحفزا له على القيام في وجه عدوهم اللدود وفيما قال له :*



*- لقد اشتريتم العز بالذل وقبلتم القليل وتركتم الكثير اطعنا اليوم وأعصينا الدهر ؛ دع* *الحسن* *وما راى من الصلح واجمع اليك شيعتك من اهل الكوفة وولني وصاحبي* *عبيدة ابن عمرو** المقدمة فلا يشعر* *ابن هند** الا ونحن نقارعه بالسيوف .*



*فبين له* *الامام عليه السلام** حقيقتا قد يكون سهى عنها لانه كان من المخلصين في قوله ودافعه الحرقة* *لامامه عليه السلام .*



*فبين له* *عليه السلام** بانهما** امامان* *قاما او قعدا* *عليهما السلام** ولم يكن البيعه منهما اعتباطا ليتراجعا عنها الان ؛ بل انها كلها لمصالح ربانية عظمى مامور بها من الله سبحانه وتعالى فكيف ينقض ما ابرمه بامر من العزيز الحكيم ؛ فقال* *الامام الحسين مجيبا اياه :*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 35*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم اعزتي القراء ؛ وخالص دعواتي لكم ؛* 


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم**الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*فقال الامام الحسين عليه السلام :*
*(انا قد بايعنا وعاهدنا ولا سبيل الى نقض بيعتنا)* 
*ان* *اهل البيت عليهم السلام** يراعون في* *سلوكهم المعصوم** مشاعر اتباعهم بمختلف المستويات لان مدارات الناس هو من شانهم وخلقهم الكريم :*
*الكافي 2ج 117ص* 
*أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** :*
*أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي* *بِمُدَارَاةِ النَّاسِ** كَمَا أَمَرَنِي بِأَدَاءِ الْفَرَائِضِ .*

*وسائل‏الشيعة 16ج 208ص* 
*مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا الْجَوْهَرِيِّ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُمَارَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ* *أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ جَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ الصَّادِقَ عليه السلام** يَقُولُ عَلَيْكَ بِالتَّقِيَّةِ فَإِنَّهَا سُنَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عليه السلام إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ وَ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله كَانَ إِذَا أَرَادَ سَفَراً دَارَى بَعِيرَهُ وَ قَالَ* *عليه السلام** :*
*أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي** بِمُدَارَاةِ النَّاسِ* *كَمَا أَمَرَنِي بِإِقَامَةِ الْفَرَائِضِ وَ لَقَدْ أَدَّبَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِالتَّقِيَّةِ فَقَال :*
*َ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَ بَيْنَهُ عَداوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ وَ ما يُلَقَّاها إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا الْآيَةَ يَا سُفْيَانُ:*
*مَنِ اسْتَعْمَلَ التَّقِيَّةَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ تَسَنَّمَ الذِّرْوَةَ الْعُلْيَا مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ وَ إِنَّ عِزَّ الْمُؤْمِنِ فِي حِفْظِ لِسَانِهِ وَ مَنْ لَمْ يَمْلِكْ لِسَانَهُ نَدِمَ الْحَدِيثَ .*
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 9 35* 
*وَ قَالَ* *صلى الله عليه واله:*
*أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي بِمُدَارَاةِ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَمَرَنِي بِتَبْلِيغِ الرِّسَالَةِ* 
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 9 37* 
*فِقْهُ* *الرِّضَا، عليه السلام** نَرْوِي أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى إِلَى* *رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** أَنِّي آخُذُكَ بِمُدَارَاةِ النَّاسِ كَمَا آخُذُكَ بِالْفَرَائِضِ وَ نَرْوِي أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ آخِذٌ عَنِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الْكِتْمَانَ وَ عَنْ نَبِيِّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* *مُدَارَاةَ النَّاسِ*
*** *الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي‏:*
*جَمَاعَةٌ عَنْ أَبِي الْمُفَضَّلِ الشَّيْبَانِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَالِحِ بْنِ فَيْضٍ الْعِجْلِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَظِيمِ الْحَسَنِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الرِّضَا عَنْ آبَائِهِ عَنْ* *أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى**الله عليه واله** :*
*إِنَّا أُمِرْنَا مَعَاشِرَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنْ نُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ بِقَدْرِ عُقُولِهِمْ قَالَ فَقَالَ* *النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله* *أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي* *بِمُدَارَاةِ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَمَرَنَا بِإِقَامَةِ الْفَرَائِضِ*
*من كل هذه الروايات نعرف ان* *اهل البيت عليهم السلام** يدارون الناس كل حسب فهمه وعلمه وايمانه ومستواه لذلك قال* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام وروحي فداه** لهذا* *الرجل المؤمن** الذي** خفي** عليه اسرار العصمة المامورة من الله تعالى بالرسالة التي وصلت اليه من* *الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه* *واله** وقبول مثل هذه الاسرار صعب مستصعب لا يتحمله الا مؤمن ممتحن القلب :*

*الكافي 1ج 401ص* 
** عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الْبَرْقِيِّ عَنِ ابْنِ سِنَانٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ رَفَعَهُ إِلَى* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
*إِنَّ* *حَدِيثَنَا صَعْبٌ مُسْتَصْعَبٌ** لَا يَحْتَمِلُهُ إِلَّا صُدُورٌ مُنِيرَةٌ أَوْ قُلُوبٌ سَلِيمَةٌ أَوْ أَخْلَاقٌ حَسَنَةٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَخَذَ مِنْ شِيعَتِنَا الْمِيثَاقَ كَمَا أَخَذَ عَلَى بَنِي آدَمَ أَ لَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ وَفَى لَنَا وَفَى اللَّهُ لَهُ بِالْجَنَّةِ وَ مَنْ أَبْغَضَنَا وَ لَمْ يُؤَدِّ إِلَيْنَا حَقَّنَا فَفِي النَّارِ خَالِداً مُخَلَّداً* 

*الكافي ج 1 401ص* 
**أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِدْرِيسَ عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ مُوسَى عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ مَسْعَدَةَ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ**اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ ذُكِرَتِ التَّقِيَّةُ يَوْماً عِنْدَ* *عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام** فَقَالَ:*
*وَ اللَّهِ لَوْ عَلِمَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ مَا فِي قَلْبِ سَلْمَانَ لَقَتَلَهُ وَ لَقَدْ آخَى ر**َسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** بَيْنَهُمَا فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِسَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ إِنَّ عِلْمَ الْعُلَمَاءِ صَعْبٌ مُسْتَصْعَبٌ لَا يَحْتَمِلُهُ إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ أَوْ مَلَكٌ مُقَرَّبٌ أَوْ عَبْدٌ مُؤْمِنٌ امْتَحَنَ اللَّهُ قَلْبَهُ لِلْإِيمَانِ فَقَالَ وَ إِنَّمَا صَارَ سَلْمَانُ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ لِأَنَّهُ امْرُؤٌ مِنَّا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ فَلِذَلِكَ نَسَبْتُهُ إِلَى الْعُلَمَاءِ .*
*النتيجة هي ان* *الامام الحسن عليه السلام** عمل بما امره* *الله تعالى** وخفي وجه الحكمة على الناس القريب والبعيد من هذا الصلح ؛ الا الذين امنوا وقليل ما هم ولذلك صدر من القريبين** له عليه السلام** مثل هذه الاعتراضات واجابوهم عليهم السلام بالمدارات وصدر من البعيدين ما يفتت الصخر ويهد الجبال هدا .....*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 36*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم اعزتي القراء ؛ وخالص دعواتي لكم ؛* 


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم* *الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم* 
*ولقد ورد عن* *الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله** ما اشتهر في السن المتخصصين في التاريخ والسيرة قوله روحي فداه كما سانقله لكم من* *كتاب البحار وغيره من المصادر المعتمدة** :*
بحارالأنوار 33 186 
* وَ عَنِ الْحَكَمِ بْنِ ظُهَيْرٍ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ وَ أَيْضاً عَنِ الْحَكَمِ عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ أَبِي النَّجُودِ عَنْ زِرِّ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ عَنْ *عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ* قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلىالله عليه واله :
إِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ يَخْطُبُ عَلَى مِنْبَرِي فَاضْرِبُوا عُنُقَهُ.
قَالَ الْحَسَنُ عليه السلام : فَمَا فَعَلُوا وَ لَا أَفْلَحُوا.
بحارالأنوار 33 186 
* وَ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله:
إِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مُعَاوِيَةَ يَخْطُبُ عَلَى مِنْبَرِي فَاقْتُلُوهُ قَالَ فَحَدَّثَنِي بَعْضُهُمْ قَالَ قَالَ:
أَبُوسَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيُّ: فَلَمْ نَفْعَلْ وَ لَمْ نُفْلِحْ 
بحارالأنوار 33 188 
* وَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنِ الْعَلَاءِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الْقُرَشِيِّ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عليه السلام قَالَ :
دَخَلَ زَيْدُ بْنُ أَرْقَمَ عَلَىمُعَاوِيَةَ فَإِذَا عَمْرُو بْنُ الْعَاصِ جَالِسٌ مَعَهُ عَلَى السَّرِيرِ فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَزَيْدٌ جَاءَ حَتَّى رَمَى بِنَفْسِهِ بَيْنَهُمَا . 
فَقَالَ لَهُ عَمْرُو بْنُ الْعَاصِ أَ مَا وَجَدْتَ لَكَ مَجْلِساً إِلَّا أَنْ تَقْطَعَ بَيْنِي وَ بَيْنَ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَقَالَ زَيْدٌ :
إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله غَزَا غَزْوَةً وَ أَنْتُمَا مَعَهُ فَرَآكُمَا مُجْتَمِعَيْنِ فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْكُمَا نَظَراً شَدِيداً ثُمَّ رَآكُمَا الْيَوْمَ الثَّانِيَ وَ الْيَوْمَ الثَّالِثَ كُلَّ ذَلِكَ يُدِيمُ النَّظَرَ إِلَيْكُمَا فَقَالَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ :
إِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مُعَاوِيَةَ وَ عَمْرَو بْنَ الْعَاصِمُجْتَمِعَيْنِ فَفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَهُمَا فَإِنَّهُمَا لَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا عَلَىخَيْرٍ 
بحارالأنوار 33 196 
* كِتَابُ عَبَّادٍ الْعُصْفُرِيِّ عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ عِيسَى الْعَبْسِيِّ عَنْ بِلَالِ بْنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ الْيَمَانِ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنَ أَبِيسفيان عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ فَاضْرِبُوهُ بِالسَّيْفِ وَ إِذَا رَأَيْتُمُ الْحَكَمَ بْنَ أَبِي الْعَاصِ وَ لَوْ تَحْتَ أَسْتَارِ الْكَعْبَةِ فَاقْتُلُوهُ الْخَبَرَ 
بحارالأنوار 33 202 
قَالَ وَ رَوَى نَصْرُ بْنُ مُزَاحِمٍ عَنِ الْحَكَمِ بْنِ ظُهَيْرٍ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ قَالَ وَ حَدَّثَنَا الْحَكَمُ أَيْضاً عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ أَبِي النَّجُودِ عَنْ زِرِّ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِبْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَا قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله إِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ يَخْطُبُ عَلَى مِنْبَرِي فَاضْرِبُوا عُنُقَهُ فَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ:
فَوَ اللَّهِ مَا فَعَلُوا وَ لَا أَفْلَحُوا 
نهج‏الحق 309 
و منها أن النبي ص كان يلعنه دائما و يقول الطليق بن الطليق اللعين بن اللعين و قال إذا رأيتم معاوية على منبري فاقتلوه 
وقعةصفين 216 
نصر عن الحكم بن ظهير عن إسماعيل عن الحسن و قال و حدثنا الحكم أيضا عن عاصم بن أبي النجود عن زر بن حبيش عن عبد الله بن مسعود قالا قال رسول اللهصلى الله عليه واله :
إذا رأيتم معاوية بن أبي سفيان يخطب على منبري فاضربوا عنقه 
فمن كل هذه الروايات نستفيد ان النبي صلى الله عليه واله قد اتم الحجة على الناس اجمعين ولكنهم ..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*سلمت الطهــر يــداك .. على ماسطرته ..*
*وبــارك الله لك ووفقك ورزقك خير الدارين .*
*دمت موالــي .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 37* 


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم اعزتي القراء ؛ وخالص دعواتي لكم ؛* 


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم**الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم* 
فمن كل هذه الروايات نستفيد ان النبي صلى الله عليه واله قد اتم الحجة على الناس اجمعين ولكنهم مع كل هذه الاوامر النبوي الواضحة الجلية جاء لعنة الله عليه وجلس على المنبر النبوى متربعا وكما قال القران الكريم :
ِ وَ الشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَ نُخَوِّفُهُمْ فَما يَزيدُهُمْ إِلاَّ طُغْياناً كَبيراً 
حارالأنوار 58 169 
عن كِتَابُ سُلَيْمِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ قَالَ كُنْتُ عِنْدَ مُعَاوِيَةَ وَ سَاقَ الْحَدِيثَ إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ قُلْتُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ سُئِلَ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ:
وَ ما جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْناكَ إِلَّا فِتْنَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَ الشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ.
فَقَالَ:
إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الضَّلَالِ يَصْعَدُونَ مِنْبَرِي وَ يَنْزِلُونَ يَرُدُّونَ أُمَّتِي عَلَى أَدْبَارِهِمُ الْقَهْقَرَى فِيهِمْ رَجُلَانِ مِنْ حَيَّيْنِ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ مُخْتَلِفَيْنِ وَ ثَلَاثَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ وَ سَبْعَةٌ مِنْ وُلْدِ الْحَكَمِ بْنِ الْعَاصِ إِذَا بَلَغُوا خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا جَعَلُوا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ دَخَلًا وَ عِبَادَ اللَّهِ خَوَلًا الْحَدِيثَ.
بحارالأنوار 31 525 
عن تفسير العياشي:
عَنِ الْحَلَبِيِّ، عَنْ زُرَارَةَ وَ حُمْرَانَ وَ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ، قَالُوا سَأَلْنَاهُ عَنْ قَوْلِهِ:
(وَ ما جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْناكَ ...)، قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ:
أُرِيَ أَنَّ رِجَالًا عَلَى الْمَنَابِرِ وَ يَرُدُّونَ النَّاسَ ضُلَّالًا زُرَيْقٌ وَ زُفَرُ، وَ قَوْلِهِ:
(وَ الشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ ). قَالَ هُمْ بَنُو أُمَيَّةَ. 
بحارالأنوار 31 527 
عن تفسير العياشي‏:
عَنْ أَبِي الطُّفَيْلِ، قَالَ كُنْتُ فِي مَسْجِدِ الْكُوفَةِ، فَسَمِعْتُ عَلِيّاً عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ يَقُولُ وَ هُوَ عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ وَ نَادَاهُ ابْنُ الْكَوَّاءِ وَ هُوَ فِي مُؤَخَّرِ الْمَسْجِدِ، فَقَالَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ (وَ الشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ )، فَقَالَ:
الْأَفْجَرَانِ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ وَ مِنْ بَنِي أُمَيَّةَ. 
ومع كل هذا فان الشجرة الملعونة حكمت وتغطرست على مشهد من المسلمين وصعدت القردة على منبر الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وعلى رأسهم سيدهم مغاوية والمسلمين تحت اقدامه جالسين ينظرون اليه وهم يصغون لما يقول؛ وكل ذلك *وبطلنا الذي لم يعرف حقه؛ حبيب قلوبنا* *مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام* يرى هذه الغطرسة ويتصبر لان امامه لا يسمح له وهو اطوع من يكون لامامه عليه افضلالصلاة والسلام .
وان الغاوية معاوية بعد ان نفذ حيلته التي اجبر على قبولها امامنا الحسن عليه السلام بدء ينفذ خلاف جميع بدون الصلح .........

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 38*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم اعزتي القراء ؛ وخالص دعواتي لكم ؛*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم* *الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم* 

وان الامام الحسين عليه السلام لما اجاب ذلك الطيب المتحمس بقوله عليه السلام :*(انا قد بايعنا وعاهدنا ولا سبيل الى نقض بيعتنا)*

اشار سلام الله عليه الى عدة نقاط مهمة جدا :


1- بين ان الامام عليه السلام لا يهتم للدولة والحكم والسيطرة على الناس باي سبيل كان وان كانت طرقه ملتوية ومنحرفة ؛ بل المهم حفظ الدين لا حفظ الحكم باي شكل كان ؛ لذلك اشار اليه بانا قد اعطينا العهد لظروفها الخاصة بوقتها والان لم ينتهي زمن العهد فكيف بنا ان ننكث ونخون ؛ والمؤمن لا يستخفه خيانة عدوه :




سورة الروم‏



اصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَ لا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّكَ الَّذينَ لا يُوقِنُونَ (60)


سورة المائدة



وَ لا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلى‏ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوى‏ وَ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبيرٌ بِما تَعْمَلُونَ (8)


2- أفهم الامام عليه السلام الامة مدى خيانتها ؛ ان كان للحياء في قاموسها معنى لاستحت وتدبرت قول امامها ؛ ماذا يريد بقوله وماذا يعني بوفائه للعهد وان كان الطرف الاخر معاوية الذي هو اسفل درك الانحطاط في كل معاني الانحطاط ؛ فيكون معنى قوله على ما افهمه الاشارة الى وفاء العهد واهميته


وكيف ان الامة خانة بيعتها يوم الغدير مع امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وكانت البيعة بامر الله وامر رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله حينما نزلت الاية :


يا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ ما أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَ إِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَما بَلَّغْتَ رِسالَتَهُ وَ اللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكافِرينَ (67)


فان ادب الاسلام المتجسد في القران والعترة هو الوفاء بالعهد وان كان في الغواية كمعاوية ؛ بينما الامة خانت ونكثت وارتدت عن بيعتها والآمر هو الله تعالى والاخذ للبيعة هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله والمبايع له آية العصمة والطهارة وكل المكارم الاخلاقية الربانية ؛ فتبا للامة التي نكثت بيعتها بعد قول الامام الحسين عليه السلام بوفائه لعهد معاوية وهم نكثوا بيعة الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه واله ؛ومن الذين امتثلوا امر امامهم عليه السلام بتسليم كامل ولم يجدو حرجا في انفسهم مما قضى الامام عليه السلام هو بطلنا الذي لم يعرف حقه مسلم بن عقيل



فَلا وَ رَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فيما شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا في‏ أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَ يُسَلِّمُوا تَسْليماً (65)

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 39* 


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم اعزائي القراء ؛ وخالص دعواتي لكم ؛*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم* *الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*


وان النبي الاكرم صلى الله عليه واله لما امر بقتل معاوية شيخ الغاوين وسيدهم اذا راؤه متسلقا على منبره روحي فداه بتلك الروايات التي نقلناها لكم سابقا ؛ اثبت كفرمعاوية وارتداده ؛ والمسلمون يعلمون ذلك ؛ ومع كل هذا فهم جعلوا امر رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وراء ظهورهم .


وان مواقف الامام الحسين عليه السلام بينت للناس بانه واخاه الامام الحسن الزكي لهم نفس الموقف لا يختلفان في اي امر من امورهما عليهما السلام كما جاء في المشهور جدا عن النبي صلى الله عليه واله


بحارالأنوار 21 279 


قَوْلُ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله :


ابْنَايَ هَذَانِ إِمَامَانِ قَامَا أَوْ قَعَدَا. 


ولكن مما يؤسف له فان كثير من اصحاب الامام الحسن عليه السلام لم يسلموا لامامهم حكمتة وامره في الصلح لذلك كما نقل السيد المقرم جاء مجموعة للامامالحسين سوى ذاك المتحمس الذي نقلنا عنه وهم يتوسلون الى الامام الحسين عليه السلام ان ينهض بهم لقتال معاوية فقال لهم الامام الحسين عليه السلام


(صدق ابو محمد ليكن كل رجل منكم حلسا من احلاس بيته مادام هذا الانسان حيا)


فان الامام الحسين عليه السلام بين بهذا الكلام النيّر لهم بان هناك حكمة مرحليه لمقارعة الحكم الاموي فمن اراد نصرت الاسلام لله وفي الله فعليه الالتزام الكامل بامر امامه ليستتب الامر وتحين الفرصة باخذهم من اعناقهم بما لا خلاص لهم منه الا باظهار واقعهم وجوهر هدفهم في استاصال اهل البيت عليهم السلام من جذورهم فيكون عليهم عارها وشنارها او اعطاء الحق لاهله وان الامام الحسن الحليم الزكي الرؤوف اجاب بعضهم ببيان الحكمة من الصلح وهي:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 40 


السلام عليكم


اشكر مروركم اعزائي القراء ؛ وخالص دعواتي لكم ؛


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم



وان الامام الحسن الحليم الزكي والرؤوف عليه السلام اجاب بعضهم ببيان الحكمة من الصلح وهي




بحارالأنوار 44 1 


عن كتاب علل الشرائع :


حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُوسَى بْنِ دَاوُدَ الدَّقَّاقِ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ اللَّيْثِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حُمَيْدٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي بُكَيْرٍ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَلَاءِ الْخَفَّافُ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ عَقِيصَا قَالَ قُلْتُ لِلْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ لِمَ دَاهَنْتَ مُعَاوِيَةَ وَ صَالَحْتَهُ وَ قَدْ عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الْحَقَّ لَكَ دُونَهُ وَ أَنَّ مُعَاوِيَةَ ضَالٌّ بَاغٍ ؟!


فَقَالَ :


يَا بَا سَعِيدٍ أَ لَسْتُ حُجَّةَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ وَ إِمَاماً عَلَيْهِمْ بَعْدَ أَبِي عليه السلام؟!


قُلْتُ بَلَى.


قَالَ:


أَ لَسْتُ الَّذِي قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لِي وَ لِأَخِي الْحَسَنُ وَ الْحُسَيْنُ: إِمَامَانِ قَامَا أَوْ قَعَدَا؟!


قُلْتُ بَلَى.


قَالَ :


فَأَنَا إِذَنْ إِمَامٌ لَوْ قُمْتُ وَ أَنَا إِمَامٌ إِذَا قَعَدْتُ


يَا بَا سَعِيدٍ عِلَّةُ مُصَالَحَتِي لِمُعَاوِيَةَ عِلَّةُ مُصَالَحَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لِبَنِي ضَمْرَةَ وَ بَنِي أَشْجَعَ وَ لِأَهْلِ مَكَّةَ حِينَ انْصَرَفَ مِنَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ أُولَئِكَ كُفَّارٌ بِالتَّنْزِيلِ وَ مُعَاوِيَةُوَ أَصْحَابُهُ كُفَّارٌ بِالتَّأْوِيلِ .


يَا بَا سَعِيدٍ إِذَا كُنْتُ إِمَاماً مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ لَمْ يَجُزْ أَنْ يُسَفَّهَ رَأْيِي فِيمَا أَتَيْتُهُ مِنْ مُهَادَنَةٍ أَوْ مُحَارَبَةٍ وَ إِنْ كَانَ وَجْهُ الْحِكْمَةِ فِيمَا أَتَيْتُهُ مُلْتَبِساً أَ لَا تَرَى الْخَضِرَ عليه السلام لَمَّا خَرَقَ السَّفِينَةَ وَ قَتَلَ الْغُلَامَ وَ أَقَامَ الْجِدَارَ سَخِطَ مُوسَى عليه السلام فِعْلَهُ لِاشْتِبَاهِ وَجْهِ الْحِكْمَةِ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى أَخْبَرَهُ فَرَضِيَ ؛ هَكَذَا أَنَا سَخِطْتُمْ عَلَيَّ بِجَهْلِكُمْ بِوَجْهِ الْحِكْمَةِ فِيهِ 


وَ لَوْ لَا مَا أَتَيْتُ لَمَا تُرِكَ مِنْ شِيعَتِنَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا قُتِلَ .




بحارالأنوار 99 106 


ُ فَعَلَى الْأَطَائِبِ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَ عَلِيٍّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا وَ آلِهِمَا فَلْيَبْكِ الْبَاكُونَ وَ إِيَّاهُمْ فَلْيَنْدُبِ النَّادِبُونَ وَ لِمِثْلِهِمْ فَلْتَدُرَّ الدُّمُوعُ وَ لْيَصْرُخِ الصَّارِخُونَ وَ يَعِجَّ الْعَاجُّونَ 


آه يابن الحسن روحي فداك 


هَلْ مِنْ مُعِينٍ فَأُطِيلَ مَعَهُ الْعَوِيلَ وَ الْبُكَاءَ هَلْ مِنْ جَزُوعٍ فَأُسَاعِدَ جَزَعَهُ إِذَا خَلَا هَلْ قَذِيَتْ عَيْنٌ فَسَاعَدَتْهَا عَيْنِي عَلَى الْقَذَى هَلْ إِلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ أَحْمَدَ سَبِيلٌ فَتُلْقَى‏

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 41* 


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم اعزئي القراء ؛ وخالص دعائي لكم ؛*


*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله* 


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم* *الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*


ولما جاء معاوية حاجا وخطب للتعريف بالعتل الزنيم ولده يزيد عاشق القردة والكلاب فردة الامام الحسين الشهيد عليه السلام وسانقل لكم ما كتبه العلامة الاميني رحمة الله عليه عن هذا الرد لامامنا الشهيدعليه افضل الصلاة والسلام لمعاوية شيخ الغاوين :

الغدير - الشيخ الأميني - ج 10 - ص 161 - 162
53 - خطب الإمام السبط الحسين الشهيد سلام الله عليه لما قدم معاوية المدينة حاجا وأخذ البيعة ليزيد وخطب ومدح يزيد الطاغية ووصفه بالعلم بالسنة وقراءة القرآن والحلم الذي يرجح بالصم الصلاب .
فقام* الحسين* :
فحمد الله وصلى على الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ثم قال : أما بعد : 
يا معاوية ! فلن يؤدي القائل - وإن أطنب - في صفة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من جميع جزءا ، قد فهمت ما ألبست به الخلف بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من إيجاز الصفة ، والتنكب عن استبلاغ البيعة ، *وهيهات هيهات يا معاوية* ! فضح الصبح فحمة الدجى ، وبهرت الشمس أنوار السرج ، ولقد فضلت حتى أفرطت ، واستأثرت حتى أجحفت ، ومنعت حتى بخلت ، وجرت حتى جاوزت ، ما بذلت لذي حق من أتم حقه بنصيب حتى أخذ الشيطان حظه الأوفر ، ونصيبه الأكمل ، وفهمت ما ذكرته عن يزيد من اكتماله وسياسته لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، تريد أن توهم الناس في *يزيد*، كأنك تصف محجوبا أو تنعت غائبا ، أو تخبر عما كان مما احتويته بعلم خاص ، وقد دل يزيد من نفسه على موقع رأيه ، فخذ ليزيد فيما أخذ به من استقرائه الكلاب المتهارشة عند التحارش ، والحمام السبق لأترابهن ، والقينات ذوات المعازف ، وضروب الملاهي ، تجده ناصرا ودع عنك ما تحاول ، فما أغناك أن تلقى الله بوزر هذا الخلق أكثر مما أنت لاقيه ، فوالله ما برحت تقدم باطلا في جور ، وحنقا في ظلم ، حتى ملأت الأسقية ، وما بينك و بين الموت إلا غمضة ، فتقدم على عمل محفوظ في يوم مشهود ، *ولات حين مناص* ، ورأيتك عرضت بنا بعد هذا الأمر ، ومنعتنا عن آبائنا تراثا ، ولقد - لعمر الله - أورثنا *الرسول عليه* *الصلاة والسلام* ولادة ، وجئت لنا بما حججتم به القائم عند موت *الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام* ، فأذعن للحجة بذلك ، ورده الإيمان إلى النصف ، فركبتم الأعاليل ، وفعلتم الأفاعيل ، وقلتم : كان ويكون ، حتى أتاك الأمر يا معاوية ! من طريق كان قصدها لغيرك ، فهناك فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار . الخطبة . الإمامة والسياسة 1 : 153 ، جمهرة الخطب 2 : 242 .
وبعد هذا الفصل سننتقل الى هلاك معاوية لعنة الله عليه واجتماعات اهل الكوفة لدعوة *الامام الحسين الشهيد العطشان عليه السلام* والاسباب التي دعت لبعثت شهيدنا البطل مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 42*  

*السلام عليكم* 

*اشكر**مروركم اعزائي القراء ؛ وخالص دعائي لكم ؛* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله*  

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 

*بسم* *الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن اعدائهم* 

*سرنا مع الاحداث* *وشاهدنا الخيانات والاِعراض عن* *الاوامر النبوية** الصريحة*  

*بالتمسك بالثقلين* *كتاب الله وعترته صلى الله عيه واله** الى ان هلك* *معاوية* *وسيرّ الى الغاوية في اعماق الهاوية وسانقل لكم عن كتاب :* 
*بحارالأنوار ج : 44 ص : 333* 
*و بلغ أهل الكوفة هلاك* *معاوية** فأرجفوا بيزيد و عرفوا خبر*
*الحسين**(**عليه السلام** )* 
*و امتناعه من بيعته و ما كان من أمر* *ابن الزبير** في ذلك و خروجهما إلى مكة فاجتمعت* *الشيعة بالكوفة** في منزل* *سليمان بن صرد**الخزاعي** فذكروا هلاك* *معاوية** فحمدوا الله و أثنوا عليه فقال** سليمان**:*
*إن** معاوية** قد هلك و إن حسينا قد*
*نقض على القوم‏*
*وقفة تامل** :*
*ان النقض في كتاب اللغة يعني :*
*.**كتاب‏العين ج : 5 ص : 50*
*نقض: النقض: إفساد ما أبرمت من حبل*
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 4 ص :**232* *)*
*نقض( قوله تعالى:* *ينقضون عهد الله** [27/2]... النقض الفسخ و فك التركيب.*
*وكيف نقض على القوم** ؟*
*نرجع لكلام سليمان*
*وما تعني هذه العبارة( نقض ) من* 
*سليمان بن صرد الخزاعي** ؟*
*سبحان الله**!!*
*كما ذكرنا لكم سابقا كان*
*الامام الحسين عليه السلام*
*يؤكد دوما ومكررا ان اصبروا لقد عاهدناهم ولا ننقض العهد فاصبروا حتى يهلك** معاوية** ؛ ولما* *اهلكه الله تعالى** وجره الى* *جحيم ولظى** ؛ انتهت البيعة وولى عهدها ومدتها ثم لم يبايع* 
*الامام الحسين عليه السلام*
*يزيد لعنة الله عليه** او اي قوم من هؤلاء ؛* *فاي نقض ؟!**ثم قارئي العزيز:* 
*اتقبل ان تطلق هذه الكلمة على*
*امامك المعصوم* *عليه السلام** ؛*
*لكل مقام مقال ؛ و**واقعة كربلاء* *هي عصارة القيم والمثل العليا كلها لقد تجسدت في كل لحظة من لحظاتها كما سنذكر ذلك لكم*
*احبائي :*
*ان دراستي لواقعة كربلاء بدءا من سيدي المظلوم مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام والى اخر لحظات عودة* 
*آل الرسول صلى الله عليه واله*
*الى* *المدينة المنورة هي نقاش للمواقف بما يقبله عقلك ويقره ضميرك ؛ فنحن لسنا كالببغاء نقبل كل ما لقننا به النواصب من المؤرخين .*
*كونوا معي نجلس معا على مائدة الحق ونستضيئ بنور العقل الذي تميزنا به عن كل حيوان* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*السلام عليكم*
*ارجو مواصلتكم مع غريب الكوفة  البطل المظلوم مسلم بن عقيل*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*شكرا لاخواني واخواتي الموالين لمرورهم المسر
الفصل 43 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه



نواصل اجتماع القوم وما قالوه في اجتماعهم بعد ان ناقشنا قول 
سليمان بن صرد الخزاعي : 
إن معاوية قد هلك و إن حسينا قد
(نقض على القوم‏)
ببيعته و قد خرج إلى مكة و أنتم شيعته و شيعة أبيه فإن كنتم تعلمون أنكم ناصروه و مجاهدو عدوه فاكتبوا إليه فإن خفتم الفشل و الوهن فلا تغروا الرجل في نفسه.
قالوا : لا بل نقاتل عدوه و نقتل أنفسنا دونه فاكتبوا إليه. 

وقفة
من قول سليمان للقوم نفهم انه يشير الى ماضيهم الذي جرح قلب
امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ومواقفهم التي ادمت قلبه عليه السلام فكأنه ذكرهم بمواقفهم المتذبذبة وخوفهم من النكث والرجوع عن موقفهم المتصلب هذا كما قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام في خطبته التي اوردها الكليني في كتابه شارحا حالهم بالتفصيل :
الكافي ج : 5 ص : 5

6- أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْعَلَوِيِّ وَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْكُوفِيُّ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْعَبَّاسِ عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ جَمِيعاً عَنْ أَبِي رَوْحٍ فَرَجِ بْنِ قُرَّةَ عَنْ مَسْعَدَةَ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي ابْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ السُّلَمِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ أَمِيرُ المُؤْمِنِينَ صَلَوَاتُ اللهِ عَلَيْهِ أَمَّا بَعْدُ:
فَإِنَّ الجِهَادَ بَابٌ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الجَنَّةِ فَتَحَهُ اللهُ لِخَاصَّةِ أَوْلِيَائِهِ وَ سَوَّغَهُمْ كَرَامَةً مِنْهُ لَهُمْ وَ نِعْمَةٌ ذَخَرَهَا وَ الْجِهَادُ هُوَ لِبَاسُ التَّقْوَى وَ دِرْعُ اللَّهِ الْحَصِينَةُ وَ جُنَّتُهُ الْوَثِيقَةُ فَمَنْ تَرَكَهُ رَغْبَةً عَنْهُ أَلْبَسَهُ اللَّهُ ثَوْبَ الذلِّ وَ شَمِلَهُ البَلاءُ وَ فَارَقَ الرِّضَا وَ دُيِّثَ بِالصَّغَارِ وَ القَمَاءَةِ وَ ضُرِبَ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ بِالأَسْدَادِ وَ أُدِيلَ الحَقُّ مِنهُ بِتضْيِيعِ الجِهَادِ وَ سِيمَ الخَسْفَ وَ مُنِعَ النَّصَفَ أَلا وَ إِنِّي قَدْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ إِلَى قِتَالِ هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمِ لَيْلا وَ نَهَاراً وَ سِرّاً وَ إِعْلاناً وَ قُلتُ لَكُمْ :
اغْزُوهُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَغْزُوكُمْ فَوَ اللهِ مَا غُزِيَ قَوْمٌ قَطُّ فِي عُقرِ دَارِهِمْ إِلا ذلوا فَتوَاكَلتُمْ و تخاذلتمْ حَتى شُنتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَارَاتُ وَ مُلِكَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأَوْطَانُ هَذَا أَخُو غَامِدٍ 
قَدْ وَرَدَتْ خَيْلهُ الأَنْبَارَ وَ قَتَلَ حَسَّانَ بْنَ حَسَّانَ البَكْرِيَّ وَ أَزَالَ خَيْلَكُمْ عَنْ مَسَالِحِهَا وَ قَدْ بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ مِنْهُمْ كَانَ يَدْخُلُ عَلَى المَرْأَةِ المُسْلِمَةِ وَ الأُخْرَى المُعَاهَدَةِ فَيَنتزِعُ حِجْلَهَا وَ قُلبَهَا وَ قَلائِدَهَا وَ رِعَاثهَا مَا تمْنعُ مِنهُ إِلا بِالاستِرْجَاعِ وَ الاستِرْحَامِ ثمَّ انصَرَفُوا وَافِرِينَ مَا نَالَ رَجُلا مِنهُمْ كَلمٌ و لا أُرِيقَ لَهُ دَمٌ فَلوْ
أَنَّ امْرَأً مُسْلِماً مَاتَ مِنْ بَعْدِ هَذَا أَسَفاً مَا كَانَ بِهِ مَلُوماً بَلْ كَانَ عِنْدِي بِهِ جَدِيراً 
فَيَا عَجَباً عَجَباً وَ اللهِ يَمِيثُ القَلْبَ وَ يَجْلِبُ الهَمَّ مِنِ اجْتِمَاعِ هَؤُلاءِ عَلَى بَاطِلِهِمْ وَ تَفَرُّقِكُمْ عَنْ حَقِّكُمْ فَقبْحاً لَكُمْ وَ تَرَحاً حِينَ صِرْتُمْ غَرَضاً يُرْمَى يُغَارُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَ لا تُغِيرُونَ وَ تُغْزَوْنَ وَ لا تَغْزُونَ وَ يُعْصَى اللهُ وَ تَرْضَوْنَ فَإِذَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِالسَّيْرِ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي أَيَّامِ الحَرِّ قُلْتُمْ هَذِهِ حَمَارَّةُ
القَيْظِ أَمْهِلنَا حَتَّى يُسَبَّخَ عَنا الْحَرُّ وَ إِذَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِالسَّيْرِ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي الشِّتَاءِ قُلْتُمْ هَذِهِ صَبَارَّةُ القُرِّ أَمْهِلنَا حَتَّى يَنسَلِخَ عَنَّا الْبَرْدُ كُلُّ هَذَا فِرَاراً مِنَ الْحَرِّ وَ الْقُرِّ فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْحَرِّ وَ الْقُرِّ تَفِرُّونَ فَأَنْتُمْ وَ اللهِ مِنَ السَّيْفِ أَفَرُّ
يَا أَشْبَاهَ الرِّجَالِ
وَ لا رِجَالَ حُلُومُ الأَطْفَالِ وَ عُقُولُ رَبَّاتِ الحِجَالِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي لَمْ أَرَكُمْ وَ لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ مَعْرِفَةً وَ اللهِ جَرَّتْ نَدَماً وَ أَعْقَبَتْ ذَمّاً 
قَاتَلَكُمُ اللهُ لَقَدْ مَلأْتُمْ قَلْبِي قَيْحاً وَ شَحَنْتُمْ صَدْرِي غَيْظاً وَ جَرَّعْتُمُونِي نُغَبَ التَّهْمَامِ أَنْفَاساً وَ أَفْسَدْتُمْ عَلَيَّ رَأْيِي بِالْعِصْيَانِ وَ الخِذلانِ
حَتَّى لَقَدْ قَالَتْ قُرَيْشٌ : إِنَّ ابْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَجُلٌ شُجَاعٌ وَ لَكِنْ لا عِلْمَ لَهُ بِالحَرْبِ لِلَّهِ أَبُوهُمْ وَ هَلْ أَحَدٌ مِنْهُمْ أَشَدُّ لَهَا مِرَاساً وَ أَقْدَمُ فِيهَا مَقَاماً مِنِّي لَقَدْ نهَضْتُ فِيهَا وَ مَا بَلَغْتُ العِشْرِينَ وَ هَا أَنَا قَدْ ذَرَّفْتُ عَلَى السِّتِّينَ وَ لَكِنْ لا رَأْيَ لِمَنْ لا يُطَاعُ .انتهى.

والتاريخ اثبت ان خوف سليمان منهم كان في محله حيث تراجعوا عن كل هذه المواقف ؛ وليتهم اكتفوا بتراجعهم بل انهم شهروا السيوف بوجه من دعوه باصرار ليحتضنوه بين جفونهم .
نرجع لاجتماع القوم*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 44 
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم
 والعن اعدائهم
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه


فكتبوا إليه:
 بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ للحسين بن علي من سليمان بن صرد و المسيب بن نجبة و رفاعة بن شداد البجلي و حبيب بن مظاهر و شيعته المؤمنين و المسلمين من أهل الكوفة سلام عليك:
 فإنا نحمد إليك الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أما بعد: 
فالحمد الله الذي قصم عدوك الجبار العنيد الذي انتزى على هذه الأمة فابتزها أمرها و غصبها فيئها و تأمر عليها بغير رضى منها ثم قتل خيارها و استبقى شرارها و جعل مال الله دولة بين جبابرتها و أغنيائها فبعدا له كَما بَعِدَتْ ثَمُودُ

وقفة

هنا ذكروا في الرسالة دواعي طلبهم لازالة الحكم الاموي والانتقام منهم فالذي قام ما قام بكل هذه المظالم هو عدوك يا 
ابا عبد الله سلام الله عليه .
ثم قال في الرسالة:

انه ليس علينا امام فاقبل لعل الله ان يجمعنا بك على الحق والنعمان بن بشير في قصر الامارة لانجتمع معه في جمعه ولا جماعه ولا نخرج معه الى عيد ولو بلغنا انك قد اقبلت الينا اخرجناه حتى نلحقه بالشام ان شاء الله 

تسائل :

ماذا يقصدون من قولهم في الرسالة
 ((انه ليس علينا امام فاقبل لعل الله ان يجمعنا بك على الحق))
يعني لو انه كان عليهم امام غير الامام الحسين عليه السلام لما دعوا الامام عليه السلام ؛ ثم بقولهم 
((فاقبل لعل الله ان يجمعنا بك على الحق)) 
هل انهم يامرون الامام عليه السلام بالاقبال اليهم?
 وهل هذا هو من ادب الماموم مع امامه؛?
 اذن من الامام ومن الماموم ؛ مادام الآمر هو الماموم فهل على الامام الاطاعة لهذه الاوامر؟ .
من هنا تفهم ان الامام الحسين عليه السلام حينما قال كما في كتاب :
اللهوف ص : 64
و رويت من كتاب أصل الأحمد بن الحسين بن عمر بن بريدة الثقة و على الأصل أنه كان لمحمد بن داود القمي بالإسناد عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام قال سار محمد بن الحنفية إلى‏
الحسين عليه السلام في الليلة التي أراد الخروج صبيحتها عن مكة فقال :
 يا أخي إن أهل الكوفة من قد عرفت غدرهم بأبيك و أخيك و قد خفت أن يكون حالك كحال من مضى فإن رأيت أن تقيم فإنك أعز من في الحرم و أمنعه.
 فقال :
 يا أخي قد خفت أن يغتالني يزيد بن معاوية في الحرم فأكون الذي يستباح به حرمة هذا البيت .
 فقال له ابن الحنفية :
 فإن خفت ذلك فصر إلى اليمن أو بعض نواحي البر فإنك أمنع الناس به و لا يقدر عليك . فقال:
 أنظر فيما قلت؛ فلما كان في السحر ارتحل الحسين عليه السلام فبلغ ذلك ابن الحنفية فأتاه فأخذ زمام ناقته التي ركبها فقال له : يا أخي ألم تعدني النظر فيما سألتك؟!
 قال : بلى .
 قال:
 فما حداك على الخروج عاجلا؟! 
فقال:
 أتاني رسول‏الله صلى الله عليه واله بعد ما فارقتك فقال: 
يا حسين عليه السلام اخرج فإن الله قد شاء أن يراك قتيلا. 
فقال له ابن الحنفية: 
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون؛ فما معنى حملك هؤلاء النساء معك و أنت تخرج على مثل هذه الحال؟! 
قال فقال له : 
قد قال لي :
 إن الله قد شاء أن يراهن سبايا 
و سلم عليه و مضى. انتهى 
ولذلك فان الارتباك في هذه الرسالة التي وصلت من الكوفة جدا واضحة ولا يخفى امرها على الامام الحسين عليه السلام كما تصوره بن الحنفية ؛ ولكن كيف لايجيب رسائلهم ؟ 
فان لم يجبهم لقالوا مدى التاريخ : لقد ارسالنا الى 
الامام الحسين عليه السلام ان يُقبل علينا فلم يستجب ؛ 
ولو اقبل لوفينا له ؛ 
ثم
 القضية قضية الاوامر الربانية
 والامام هو من (لايسبقونه بالقول وهم بامره يعملون) 
نعود لباقي الرسالة

----------


## ابو انمار

سلام الله عليك ياأبا عبد الله الحسين

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> سلام الله عليك ياأبا عبد الله الحسين



 ابو انمار
شكرا لكم ولمروركم

----------

